# è la seconda volta che la becco ...



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

*è la seconda volta che la becco ...*

Ciao a tutti. 
Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune. 
Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme. 
Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro". 

Dopo i primi 3 giorni di convivenza mi sono accorto che mi tradiva a causa di strani sms che le ho visto cancellare a volo. Quando le ho chiesto spiegazioni ho capito... e li mi è crollato il mondo addosso. Sconvolto sono andato via poi il giorno dopo ho cacciato via lei. 
Dopo giorni folli in cui lei mi cercava ovunque chiedendomi in ginocchio di perdonarla, che ero l'uomo della sua vita ecc... ecc.. decisi di farla tornare per cercare di ricucire se possibile. Ovviamente mi promise che non l'avrebbe più fatto. 

Non so come ma alla fine l'ho perdonata anche perché ero convinto di avere le mie colpe (i miei problemi personali e lavorativi ci impedivano sposarci e di avere dei figli). All'inizio dell'anno le ho chiesto di sposarmi e lei un po' scioccata ha detto di si certo... poi ha pensato di rimandare dicendo che non avevamo ancora una buona posizione, siamo in affitto e non in una casa propria ecc. ecc. .... .... mi è venuto qualche sospetto e ho deciso di spiarla. Le ho messo un registratore appresso e ho scoperto che aveva un secondo cellulare e stava di nuovo con lui (sposato e con un figlio) . ... una storia che dura da 5 anni (con un'interruzione di qualche mese l'anno scorso)... li ho sentiti fare tutto... e parlare male di me... è stato uno shock!!!!  

Dato che i miei sensi di colpa sono ancora vivi e forti ho deciso di non affrettare nessuna decisione ma di far finta di niente e di chiarirmi le idee.... è passato 1 mese è ancora non l'ho affrontata. 

Lei è da un mese che mi dice che sono cambiato, che non la tratto più come prima... (e ci credo)... ... io non ho ancora il coraggio di affrontarla perché nel mio cuore non ho deciso ancora se la voglio più nel mio futuro o meno ed è questa la cosa che credo sia fondamentale. 

Sono certo che lei mi ami ancora e voglia una vita con me ma mi odia anche per non averle dato in tempo quello che hanno avuto le sue amiche. Da quello che ho capito lei non desidera una vita con l'altro ma ne sente comunque il bisogno. Parlano ore al telefono e per il 90% del loro lavoro di merda.... e dell'altro 10% di quanto fanno schifo i rispettivi partner.... 

Non ce la faccio più voglio uscire da questa situazione, aiutatemi!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


Lasciala


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto. 


Se vuoi uscirne devi lasciarla e poi non tornare indietro sulla tua decisione.
Non siete sposati e non avete figli, a livello pratico è semplice.
Credo che se lei sta col tipo da 5 anni, non vuole rinunciarci. Puoi accettare la situazione, se vuoi. Sta a te decidere e capire cosa ti farebbe stare meglio.


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lasciala


Ciao michetta ... L'hai bruciato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (12 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lasciala


Quoto.
Perché stai con una donna che non ti apprezza?
Se vuole un pollo da spennare, è evidente che il candidato giusto non sei tu.
Che si arrangi, e vada a vivere da sola - se ci riesce.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

Benvenuto. 
E' quasi impossibile perdonare un lungo tradimento.  Nel tuo caso e' peggio xche' li hai ascoltati.

Un po' ti invidio xche' almeno hai capito. 

Per altri versi meglio scoprire il meno possibile altrimenti si abbandona. 

Non avete figli. 

Non le devi nulla. 

Lasciala.  Non riuscirai mai a dimenticare quella registrazione. 

Non parlargliene.  Potrebbe denunciarti.


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> 
> 
> Se vuoi uscirne devi lasciarla e poi non tornare indietro sulla tua decisione.
> ...


grazie. 
Voglio uscire da questo empasse in cui mi trovo: 
1. affrontarla e lasciarla
2. aspettare: 
      - per vedere se il dimostrarmi insoddisfatto la spinge a lasciarlo.
      - per capire se il mio amore per lei è finito completamente.


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lasciala


lapidaria...


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> grazie.
> Voglio uscire da questo empasse in cui mi trovo:
> 1. affrontarla e lasciarla
> 2. aspettare:
> ...


Cosa ti farebbe stare meglio?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Perché stai con una donna che non ti apprezza?
> Se vuole un pollo da spennare, è evidente che il candidato giusto non sei tu.
> Che si arrangi, e vada a vivere da sola - se ci riesce.



A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cosa ti farebbe stare meglio?


è proprio questo che non riesco a decidere... !!!


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


Perché lei ha dei limiti psico fisici per farsela da sé la vita che vuole?

:sbatti:

Ma ci sono ancora donne che dicono questo?
E' pure più giovane di me...


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> è proprio questo che non riesco a decidere... !!!


Caro bracchetto, soffrirai comunque... mettiamola così: quale delle due opzioni ti fa soffrire meno?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché lei ha dei limiti psico fisici per farsela da sé la vita che vuole?
> 
> :sbatti:
> 
> ...



Si intende la classica vita che ha sempre sognato: 
-> lavoro -> casa -> matrimonio -> figli... 

Mancando il lavoro, almeno quello buono, riusciamo a vivere ma non ci saremmo mai sognati di crescere un figlio... almeno non ancora ...


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

La vita che voleva? 

Che se la dia da sola. 

Non sei un bancomat.


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si intende la classica vita che ha sempre sognato:
> -> lavoro -> casa -> matrimonio -> figli...
> 
> Mancando il lavoro, almeno quello buono, riusciamo a vivere ma non ci saremmo mai sognati di crescere un figlio... almeno non ancora ...


Mi dispiace, ma la vita è diversa dalla pubblicità... la famiglia del Mulino Bianco non esiste...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> lapidaria...


Be onestamente oltre a tradire sparla pure di te con il suo amante non mi sembra ti rispetti un granché, vero che avete investito tanto tempo sulla vostra coppia ma insomma niente figli, lei ha un amante da 5 anni perché resti ? La ami e non vuoi nulla se non che lei resti con te a prescindere da come si comporti nei tuoi confronti ?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao michetta ... L'hai bruciato! :mrgreen:


So  Fiamma altro non so fare :carneval: Ciao michetta Lolli :bacio:


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


e meno male che ti apprezza per molto versi :unhappy:Ti cornifica da sempre, odia il fatto che non ti realizzi... se le stavi sulle palle che ti faceva? :smile:
Dai, fatti un favore... donne come queste è meglio lasciarle a chi se le merita, e tu a leggerti mi sembri una brava pesona... dammi retta, scappa :up:


----------



## tullio (12 Aprile 2014)

E' chiaro che sei innamorato. Come la metterai la metterai soffrirai da cani. Bada: il fatto che li hai sentiti parlar male di te non è, in sè, decisivo a mio avviso: potrebbe essere semplicemente uno sfogo. Tuttavia pur non essendo decisivo è significativo. Un po', tanto o poco, lei ti disprezza o sottovalutoa o...usa pure le parole che ritieni: fatto sta che  non è presa totalmetne da te. A questo punto laciala, almeno per un po': per permettere a te di capire bene cosa provi e come stai senza lei; per permettere a lei di capire le stesse cose. Naturalmente le devi dire tutto (be', che li hai registrati forse no... hehehehe semmai le dici che hai compreso che lei non è soddisfatta della tua realizzazione) e metterla di fronte alla realtà. Non fosse che perché le vuoi bene. DEve avere la possibilità di reagire, che non significa discutere con te (non c'è nulla da discutere) quanto di capire cosa vuole e quale è la sua dimensione. Non cadere nella trappola della discussione/spiegazione/confessione... ora puoi solo chiudere...poi si vedrà... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

questo fatto che siete tutti concordi da una parte mi da un leggero sollievo dall'altra mi spaventa. 
Ero già arrivato alla stessa conclusione ma volevo essere riflessivo.  

A questo punto si pone il problema di come affrontare la cosa visto che una volta mi confessò che quando l'anno scorso l'avevo scoperta aveva avuto la tentazione di buttarsi giù ma poi non aveva avuto il coraggio (io ci credo).  Poi ho notato una specie di "troppa comprensione" per una ragazza che si è suicidata ultimamente. Quindi devo considerare anche questo. 

Avevo pensato di logorare un pò il rapporto da parte mia per rendere più accettabile il colpo. Però ho notato che più la tratto male lei piu' tenta di riavvicinarsi. 
Per questo dicevo "voglio uscire da questa situazione" perché non vedo nessuna opzione semplice.

1. rompere improvvisamente e succeda quel che succeda
2. manipolare (cosa che odio) il rapporto rimasto per logorarlo.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> questo fatto che siete tutti concordi da una parte mi da un leggero sollievo dall'altra mi spaventa.
> Ero già arrivato alla stessa conclusione ma volevo essere riflessivo.
> 
> A questo punto si pone il problema di come affrontare la cosa visto che una volta mi confessò che quando l'anno scorso l'avevo scoperta aveva avuto la tentazione di buttarsi giù ma poi non aveva avuto il coraggio (io ci credo).  Poi ho notato una specie di "troppa comprensione" per una ragazza che si è suicidata ultimamente. Quindi devo considerare anche questo.
> ...


Una che ti tradisce da 5 anni non merita I tuoi scrupoli. 

Parla male di te all'amante!  Ancora peggio.


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


un registratore? ma ci prendi in giro vero? 
io lo denuncio uno che si mette a spiarmi con un registratore! vuoi dirmi che tu hai ascoltato ogni sua più privata conversazione?
dille che le hai messo un registratore addosso, vedi che ti lascia lei senza pensarci su due volte. così risolvi tutti i tuoi problemi.


----------



## Zod (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> un registratore? ma ci prendi in giro vero?
> io lo denuncio uno che si mette a spiarmi con un registratore! vuoi dirmi che tu hai ascoltato ogni sua più privata conversazione?
> dille che le hai messo un registratore addosso, vedi che ti lascia lei senza pensarci su due volte. così risolvi tutti i tuoi problemi.


Rischia di beccarsi una onerosa denuncia. Meglio che la lascia e basta, senza tante spiegazioni, una sorta di ignore mode progressivo. Tanto non hanno nemmeno figli, non ha senso farsi tanti scrupoli, visto che neppure lei se ne è fatti.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


No scusa..una che ti ama, non parla male di te.
Ma che cazzo dici??
Ti odio perché non le hai dato in tempo quello che hanno avuto le sue amiche? E perché lo sposato invece gliele avrebbe date??
Ma mandala a fare in C***O questa qua...
Per cortesia, non c'è proprio nemmeno il minimo sostenibile per dare un briciolo di considerazione ad una persona del genere...


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché lei ha dei limiti psico fisici per farsela da sé la vita che vuole?
> 
> :sbatti:
> 
> ...


quotone!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si intende la classica vita che ha sempre sognato:
> -> lavoro -> casa -> matrimonio -> figli...
> 
> Mancando il lavoro, almeno quello buono, riusciamo a vivere ma non ci saremmo mai sognati di crescere un figlio... almeno non ancora ...


Per carità, non farci figli!! 
Non è proprio la cosa migliore volersi fare una famiglia, con un amante da 5 anni con cui sparli del partner. Questa tipa dovrebbe prima imparare quello che si chiama rispetto.

IO, ti consiglio, con molta calma e freddezza: so che ti vedi ancora col tipo sposato e che parli male di me con lui. Fai le valigie, entro lunedì ti voglio fuori da casa mia.
Qualunque cosa possa dire, qualunque grado d'incazzatura possa avere, ignorala appena hai finito di parlare.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> un registratore? ma ci prendi in giro vero?
> io lo denuncio uno che si mette a spiarmi con un registratore! vuoi dirmi che tu hai ascoltato ogni sua più privata conversazione?
> dille che le hai messo un registratore addosso, vedi che ti lascia lei senza pensarci su due volte. così risolvi tutti i tuoi problemi.


A lei invece le diamo una grandissima bella medaglia vero?


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> A lei invece le diamo una grandissima bella medaglia vero?


no, ci mancherebbe. 
non ho dato ragione a lei, lei ha ovviamente torto. ed ha sbagliato anche per prima.
ma questo non autorizza lui a stalkerarla attaccandole un registratore. insomma, quella potrebbe anche aver parlato degli affari di altre persone, e lui se li è ascoltati tutti! e ti pare normale? oppure, oltre al tradimento, può avere altre cose che non vuole condividere con lui perchè imbarazzanti..c'è un motivo se abbiamo una vita privata che tale deve rimanere. lui non ha nessun diritto di violare la sua privacy. anche quello che ha fatto lui è un tradimento. ha messo le sue personalissime necessità davanti all'altro, dimenticando di essere in una coppia. una persona normale, avrebbe parlato con lei, avrebbe insistito per capire, avrebbe espresso chiaramente le sue paure.. non ricorre a mezzucci da 007 dei poveri.


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


Ma che vada a fare in c.....

Scusate..... mi è partito un embolo


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> questo fatto che siete tutti concordi da una parte mi da un leggero sollievo dall'altra mi spaventa.
> Ero già arrivato alla stessa conclusione ma volevo essere riflessivo.
> 
> A questo punto si pone il problema di come affrontare la cosa *visto che una volta mi confessò che quando l'anno scorso l'avevo scoperta aveva avuto la tentazione di buttarsi giù ma poi non aveva avuto il coraggio* (io ci credo).  Poi ho notato una specie di "troppa comprensione" per una ragazza che si è suicidata ultimamente. Quindi devo considerare anche questo.
> ...


:miiiii:
Devi parlarle. Scegli il modo più tranquillo e delicato possibile, ma devi essere fermo se hai preso una decisione. Nessuno ha il diritto di imporre un rapporto all'altro, queste uscite sono davvero pessime.


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si intende la classica vita che ha sempre sognato:
> -> lavoro -> casa -> matrimonio -> figli...
> 
> Mancando il lavoro, almeno quello buono, riusciamo a vivere ma non ci saremmo mai sognati di crescere un figlio... almeno non ancora ...


E la sua soluzione è andare in giro a scopare?

Scusate..... un altro embolo.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> no, ci mancherebbe.
> non ho dato ragione a lei, lei ha ovviamente torto. ed ha sbagliato anche per prima.
> ma questo non autorizza lui a stalkerarla attaccandole un registratore. insomma, quella potrebbe anche aver parlato degli affari di altre persone, e lui se li è ascoltati tutti! e ti pare normale? oppure, oltre al tradimento, può avere altre cose che non vuole condividere con lui perchè imbarazzanti..c'è un motivo se abbiamo una vita privata che tale deve rimanere. lui non ha nessun diritto di violare la sua privacy. anche quello che ha fatto lui è un tradimento. ha messo le sue personalissime necessità davanti all'altro, dimenticando di essere in una coppia. una persona normale, avrebbe parlato con lei, avrebbe insistito per capire, avrebbe espresso chiaramente le sue paure.. non ricorre a mezzucci da 007 dei poveri.


Non sono d'accordo, quello di snoopy è ovviamente un gesto estremo...ma visto il soggetto della compagna mi sembra anche plausibile.
Chi ha dimenticato, o forse non ha nemmeno idea di cosa la coppia è lei, non lui. Mi sembra ovvio che alla seconda volta lui abbia messo le sue necessità davanti alla coppia.
Ma pensi davvero potesse essere utile esporre le sue paure a lei? 
Scusami ma in questi casi lo reputo del tutto inutile...a meno che l'altro/a non voglia farsi scoprire, il massimo che puoi ottenere sono delle false rassicurazioni, del tipo:"ma cosa vai a pensare? Ma quando mai!" oppure la stupenda old but good "il fatto che l'abbia fatto una volta, non vuol dire che lo rifarei! E' stato un errore, bla, bla, bla"...e a quel punto cosa ottieni? Solo che la presa in giro continui, magari puoi credere alle rassicurazioni, ma solo se ti sta bene mettere la testa sotto terra.
Oppure credi si sarebbe buttata a terra con scenate di pianto e tanto di pentimenti repentini?

Secondo me una che parla male del partner con l'amante è del tutto inaffidabile, le sue parole non sono proprio credibili.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E la sua soluzione è andare in giro a scopare?
> 
> Scusate..... un altro embolo.


quoto.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma che vada a fare in c.....
> 
> Scusate..... mi è partito un embolo


a ri quoto


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, quello di snoopy è ovviamente un gesto estremo...ma visto il soggetto della compagna mi sembra anche plausibile.
> Chi ha dimenticato, o forse non ha nemmeno idea di cosa la coppia è lei, non lui. Mi sembra ovvio che alla seconda volta lui abbia messo le sue necessità davanti alla coppia.
> Ma pensi davvero potesse essere utile esporre le sue paure a lei?
> Scusami ma in questi casi lo reputo del tutto inutile...a meno che l'altro/a non voglia farsi scoprire, il massimo che puoi ottenere sono delle false rassicurazioni, del tipo:"ma cosa vai a pensare? Ma quando mai!" oppure la stupenda old but good "il fatto che l'abbia fatto una volta, non vuol dire che lo rifarei! E' stato un errore, bla, bla, bla"...e a quel punto cosa ottieni? Solo che la presa in giro continui, magari puoi credere alle rassicurazioni, ma solo se ti sta bene mettere la testa sotto terra.
> ...


ma nessuno mette in dubbio che lei sia una persona che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare.
il fatto è che lui pure ha sbagliato, nemmeno lui rispetta lei, e non si amano. lui non è meglio di lei.


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma nessuno mette in dubbio che lei sia una persona che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare.
> il fatto è che lui pure ha sbagliato, nemmeno lui rispetta lei, e non si amano. lui non è meglio di lei.


Sto zitto..... che è meglio


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma nessuno mette in dubbio che lei sia una persona che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare.
> il fatto è che lui pure ha sbagliato, nemmeno lui rispetta lei, e non si amano. lui non è meglio di lei.


Ma scusa, non è che un bel giorno lui si è svegliato e ha deciso di controllarla...è la seconda volta che lo tradisce (o forse non ha mai smesso...).
Al momento sicuramente non l'ha rispettata, ma voglio dire...ci vorrebbe una bella dose di coraggio(...) per continuare a farlo.
Mah, da come scrivi sembra che uno debba rimanere zitto e fermo quando viene preso in giro...


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma nessuno mette in dubbio che lei sia una persona che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare.
> il fatto è che lui pure ha sbagliato, nemmeno lui rispetta lei, e non si amano. lui non è meglio di lei.


Se lui sia meglio di lei o viceversa, non lo so, non li conosco personalmente... Sicuramente hanno fatto cose sbagliate entrambi, ma i due errori non sono assolutamente sullo stesso piano IMO. Lui, in situazione estrema, ha messo in atto strategia difensiva. Ha esagerato? Forse, ma quello che ha fatto lei resta comunque molto peggio, oltretutto reiterato...


----------



## Eratò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...



Benvenuto.Io capisco che il cuore non ha ragioni ma...
come fai a sopportarla senza affrontarla?non gli devi 
raccontare del registratore perché ti potresti beccare
una denuncia (con che faccia non lo so...) ma dirle 
di farsi le valigie perche non sei il suo zerbino personalizzato
 sarebbe gia un bel inizio per riprenderti la tua vita...e scusami
ma lo devo dire:CHE ZOCCOLA!


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

Snoopy, sta con quello da 5 anni, ha sospeso solo quando l'hai beccata, poi ha ripreso.
Non c'è neanche da starci a pensare, dille che sai tutto e mollala.
Mi sembra probabile che stia con te solo perché l'altro è già impegnato e non la può sposare (dandole quello che lei "si aspetta").


----------



## Eratò (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma nessuno mette in dubbio che lei sia una persona che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare.
> il fatto è che lui pure ha sbagliato, nemmeno lui rispetta lei, e non si amano. lui non è meglio di lei.


 ma scherzi vero?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

ringrazio tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e gli spunti di riflessione. 
E' certo vero io non sono un santo, anche io nella sua mente l'ho tradita perché le ho promesso per troppi anni di mettere a posto la mia vita lavorativa e non l'ho fatto. 

Per quanto riguarda la registrazione è venuta parecchio dopo,  oltre 1 anno fatto di continue richieste di rassicurazione e di rispettivi "te lo giuro".... 
Mi sono sforzato di avere fiducia in lei ma poi quando i sospetti sono stati forti non me ne sono fregato della sua privacy sinceramente!

.... una delle cose che ho sentito dire a lui: "tu un anno fa hai sbagliato, dovevi negare negare negare fino a che non ti coglieva proprio sul fatto" .... . .. 

Quindi non vorrei deludere quelli che sostengono il dialogo anche in questi casi ..... ma una persona che tradisce non ti dirà la verità se non di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti!


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa, non è che un bel giorno lui si è svegliato e ha deciso di controllarla...è la seconda volta che lo tradisce (o forse non ha mai smesso...).
> Al momento sicuramente non l'ha rispettata, ma voglio dire...ci vorrebbe una bella dose di coraggio(...) per continuare a farlo.
> Mah, da come scrivi sembra che uno debba rimanere zitto e fermo quando viene preso in giro...



ma non deve rimanere fermo e zitto! reagisca anche esageratamente, ma nei limiti della legalità. che ci parli, urli, spacchi i piatti, se ne vada di casa, le butti fuori i vestiti dalla finestra, vada a parlare con le amiche di lei per capire, la lasci semplicemente perchè ha il sospetto .. ma  a fare così è passato dalla parte del torto pure lui. ci sono sicuramente mezzi alternativi. io non metterei mai un registratore addosso a nessuno, ad esempio.. non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello. ma con che diritto?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma non deve rimanere fermo e zitto! reagisca anche esageratamente, ma nei limiti della legalità. che ci parli, urli, spacchi i piatti, se ne vada di casa, le butti fuori i vestiti dalla finestra, vada a parlare con le amiche di lei per capire, la lasci semplicemente perchè ha il sospetto .. ma  a fare così è passato dalla parte del torto pure lui. ci sono sicuramente mezzi alternativi. io non metterei mai un registratore addosso a nessuno, ad esempio.. non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello. ma con che diritto?


dopo i suoi cari sospetti avrei spaccato i piatti, come dice,  lei avrebbe negato tutto, prima o poi mi avrebbe convinto o comunque non avrei potuto provare niente -> le sarebbe tornata a tradire e io alla mia beata ignoranza di cornuto.. 
.... pensi che ha due cellulari e il secondo non lo porta mai a casa, non lo lascia mai in macchina ma lo va a nascondere altrove... non l'avrei mai potuta scoprire.... meditate gente!!!!!


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e gli spunti di riflessione.
> E' certo vero io non sono un santo, anche io nella sua mente l'ho tradita perché le ho promesso per troppi anni di mettere a posto la mia vita lavorativa e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la registrazione è venuta parecchio dopo,  oltre 1 anno fatto di continue richieste di rassicurazione e di rispettivi "te lo giuro"....
> ...


ma allora, se ci hai messo un anno ad arrivare a tanto.. è chiaro che avevi già capito no?
è per quello che si parla, per arrivare ad una soluzione. tu la tua soluzione la avevi già! ma non ti è bastato. 
è chiaro che non ti fidavi se sei arrivato a tanto, quindi che relazione avevi? basata su bugie che tu eri consapevole di ricevere.. e, per dimostrarti all'altezza dei ragionamenti della tua signora, hai pensato bene di piazzarle un registratore.. hai perso un anno eh, se come conclusione sei arrivato a questo..
ma poi, ora che dubbi hai? mica le puoi dire che l'hai registrata.. evita sul serio, perchè se quella è come me ti lascia in mutande..te lo dico (ma non te lo dico con cattiveria, ma perchè è proprio quello che farei.. se non mi faccio scrupoli a tradirti figurati se non ti denuncio dopo na roba del genere).. ora, o te la tieni e questa continua ad andare con l'altro (tanto ti mente come ha fatto fino ad ora), oppure volti pagina (soluzione consigliata).. le dici che non l'ami più (così almeno qualcuno in questa relazione dice la verità)... ma purtroppo non potrai mai rinfacciarle il tradimento.. lo hai detto tu che dovresti coglierla sul fatto!


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma allora, se ci hai messo un anno ad arrivare a tanto.. è chiaro che avevi già capito no?
> è per quello che si parla, per arrivare ad una soluzione. tu la tua soluzione la avevi già! ma non ti è bastato.
> è chiaro che non ti fidavi se sei arrivato a tanto, quindi che relazione avevi? basata su bugie che tu eri consapevole di ricevere.. e, per dimostrarti all'altezza dei ragionamenti della tua signora, hai pensato bene di piazzarle un registratore.. hai perso un anno eh, se come conclusione sei arrivato a questo..
> ma poi, ora che dubbi hai? mica le puoi dire che l'hai registrata.. evita sul serio, perchè se quella è come me ti lascia in mutande..te lo dico (ma non te lo dico con cattiveria, ma perchè è proprio quello che farei.. se non mi faccio scrupoli a tradirti figurati se non ti denuncio dopo na roba del genere).. ora, o te la tieni e questa continua ad andare con l'altro (tanto ti mente come ha fatto fino ad ora), oppure volti pagina (soluzione consigliata).. le dici che non l'ami più (così almeno qualcuno in questa relazione dice la verità)... ma purtroppo non potrai mai rinfacciarle il tradimento.. lo hai detto tu che dovresti coglierla sul fatto!


La conosco bene, se le dirò che l'ho registrata non penserà a quello che ho fatto io.... si sentirà distrutta e fallita e non mi farà proprio niente se non tentare di recuperare qualcosa che non c'è più.


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> dopo i suoi cari sospetti avrei spaccato i piatti, come dice,  lei avrebbe negato tutto, prima o poi mi avrebbe convinto o comunque non avrei potuto provare niente -> le sarebbe tornata a tradire e io alla mia beata ignoranza di cornuto..
> .... pensi che ha due cellulari e *il secondo non lo porta mai a casa,* *non lo lascia mai in macchina* *ma lo va a nascondere altrove.*.. non l'avrei mai potuta scoprire.... meditate gente!!!!!


e tu come fai a sapere dove lei mette o non mette il suo telefono, non ti sarai mica messo a cercarlo..


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> e tu come fai a sapere dove lei mette o non mette il suo telefono, non ti sarai mica messo a cercarlo..


ne parlavano loro due


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


E questo non è amore. Cosa apprezza di te?


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ne parlavano loro due


assurdo.. ma poi anche te.. ti sarai inflitto le pene dell'inferno ad ascoltarli! 

no no, son cose da non fare..

boh dici che la conosci, ma con tutto il rispetto quella ti ha preso per i fondelli per 5 anni.. "conoscere" è altra cosa


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma allora, se ci hai messo un anno ad arrivare a tanto.. è chiaro che avevi già capito no?
> è per quello che si parla, per arrivare ad una soluzione. tu la tua soluzione la avevi già! ma non ti è bastato.
> *è chiaro che non ti fidavi se sei arrivato a tanto, quindi che relazione avevi? basata su bugie che tu eri consapevole di ricevere.*. e, per dimostrarti all'altezza dei ragionamenti della tua signora, hai pensato bene di piazzarle un registratore.. hai perso un anno eh, se come conclusione sei arrivato a questo.........



.... forse non mi sono spiegato io mi fidavo (nuovamente di lei) ma quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi all'inizio di quest'anno e prima ha detto si e poi "vediamo" ho cominciato a sospettare e il sospetto mi ha fatto vedere nuovi indizi e da qui poi ho deciso di scoprire cosa c'era sotto con tutti i mezzi possibili...


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E questo non è amore. Cosa apprezza di te?


sono una persona in gamba, premurosa, bravo coi bambini e desideriamo le stesse cose. E' sull'aspetto lavorativo che sono zero.


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> assurdo.. ma poi anche te.. ti sarai inflitto le pene dell'inferno ad ascoltarli!
> 
> no no, son cose da non fare..
> 
> boh dici che la conosci, ma con tutto il rispetto quella ti ha preso per i fondelli per 5 anni.. "conoscere" è altra cosa


Si questo è vero. Pene dell'inferno e non lo consiglio assolutamente. Ma tenete anche presente che il traditore non confesserà mai! 

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che la conosco, è una giusta riflessione la tua....diciamo la conoscevo bene finché non ho scoperto il lato nascosto.

...beh anch'io l'ho presa per i fondelli per anni con promesse non mantenute, anche se la cosa è diversa.


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sono una persona in gamba, premurosa, bravo coi bambini e desideriamo le stesse cose. E' sull'aspetto lavorativo che sono zero.


Non desiderate le stesse cose visto che lei ha un amante e tu no. Lui ha una posizione lavorativa migliore della tua?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non desiderate le stesse cose visto che lei ha un amante e tu no. Lui ha una posizione lavorativa migliore della tua?


No lui è un disperato che fa lo stesso lavoro di lei ma part time... hanno tantissime cose di cui parlare ... anche con me parla del suo lavoro ma ovviamente non è la stessa cosa perché non ci sto dentro.


Sostanzialmente lei fa una vita di mer...a perchè si sveglia alle 5,30 del mattino per fare un lavoro che non le piace e lui condivide questa "sfortuna".... lei ha un bisogno spasmodico di parlare di lavoro per allentare la tensione... ma potevano essere anche solo amici per questo... non c'era bisogno di farselo!


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> *No lui è un disperato che fa lo stesso lavoro di lei ma part time*... hanno tantissime cose di cui parlare ... anche con me parla del suo lavoro ma ovviamente non è la stessa cosa perché non ci sto dentro.


Uhm. Sesso tutto ok?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Uhm. Sesso tutto ok?


Guarda negli ultimi anni c'è stato un calo di desiderio, lei spesso mi rifiutava perché la sera era stanca... e io capivo perché effettivamente, pensavo, faceva una vita con orari terribili.... col senno di poi è stato tutto più chiaro..... ...


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si questo è vero. Pene dell'inferno e non lo consiglio assolutamente. Ma tenete anche presente che il traditore non confesserà mai!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il fatto che la conosco, è una giusta riflessione la tua....diciamo la conoscevo bene finché non ho scoperto il lato nascosto.
> 
> ...*beh anch'io l'ho presa per i fondelli per anni con promesse non mantenute, anche se la cosa è diversa*.


Non iniziare a inzerbinarti!
Il lavoro non è qualcosa che si possa controllare, dipende anche dalle occasioni, dalle conoscenze, dalle circostanze.
Trovare uno e scoparselo per 5 anni è una scelta.
TU NON HAI BISOGNO DI UNA PERSONA COSI'!


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> No lui è un disperato che fa lo stesso lavoro di lei ma part time... hanno tantissime cose di cui parlare ... anche con me parla del suo lavoro ma ovviamente non è la stessa cosa perché non ci sto dentro.
> 
> 
> Sostanzialmente lei fa una vita di mer...a perchè si sveglia alle 5,30 del mattino per fare un lavoro che non le piace e lui condivide questa "sfortuna".... lei ha un bisogno spasmodico di parlare di lavoro per allentare la tensione... ma potevano essere anche solo amici per questo... non c'era bisogno di farselo!


E si lamenta di te..... sta fallita?


----------



## dimmidinò (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si questo è vero. Pene dell'inferno e non lo consiglio assolutamente. Ma tenete anche presente che il traditore non confesserà mai!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il fatto che la conosco, è una giusta riflessione la tua....diciamo la conoscevo bene finché non ho scoperto il lato nascosto.
> 
> ...beh anch'io l'ho presa per i fondelli per anni con* promesse non mantenute*, anche se la cosa è diversa.


intendi per il dirscorso di darle la vita che lei vuole, come dicevi prima? o c'è altro sotto?


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Guarda negli ultimi anni c'è stato un calo di desiderio, *lei spesso mi rifiutava* perché la sera era stanca... e io capivo perché effettivamente, pensavo, faceva una vita con orari terribili.... col senno di poi è stato tutto più chiaro..... ...


Ah ecco. E nonostante tutto quello che ora sai e hai capito vuoi continuare?


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E si lamenta di te..... sta fallita?


beh....diciamo che io mi sono bloccato per troppi anni promettendo e ripromettendo che mi sarei laureato, poi ci saremmo sposati ecc ecc.... mentre facevo lavoretti però in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre portato a casa la mia parte!
Lei ad un certo punto ha smesso di credermi.... giustamente e invece di lasciami perché non le stava bene ha fatto questo


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sono una persona in gamba, premurosa, *bravo coi bambini *e desideriamo le stesse cose. E' sull'aspetto lavorativo che sono zero.


Scusa, ma avete figli? Avevo capito di no.


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, ma avete figli? Avevo capito di no.


noooo per fortuna. Ma abbiamo molti nipoti e tutti mi adorano come zio preferito. Penso che a lei piaccia molto questo.


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> beh....diciamo che io mi sono bloccato per troppi anni promettendo e ripromettendo che mi sarei laureato, poi ci saremmo sposati ecc ecc.... mentre facevo lavoretti però in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre portato a casa la mia parte!
> Lei ad un certo punto ha smesso di credermi.... giustamente *e invece di lasciami perché non le stava bene ha fatto questo*


No. Non ha trovato di meglio. L'altro è sposato e messo peggio di te lavorativamente, quindi...


----------



## snoopy (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Non ha trovato di meglio. L'altro è sposato e messo peggio di te lavorativamente, quindi...


si infatti. Fra poco le darò modo di mettersi a cercare...


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si infatti. Fra poco le darò modo di mettersi a cercare...


Non vedo altre soluzioni. La storia va avanti da 5 anni ed è ben organizzata (secondo cellulare), non è uno "sbaglio" o una momentanea sbandata.
Non c'è divorzio o prole di mezzo, quindi non hai bisogno di provare alcunché. Fare quello che hai fatto ti è servito per sapere la verità e tanto basta; se vuoi toglierti la soddisfazione di dirle che sai che continua a tradirti, fallo, ma non dirle come l'hai saputo (è un reato denunciabile), visto che non hai nessun obbligo di farglielo sapere.
Però chiudi... Con questa situazione non puoi costruire nulla di buono.


----------



## animalibera (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...



Lasciatevi.....non avete nulla che vi lega..però il microfono nella borsa.......muble muble non avrei mai pensato...devo cominciare a controllare anche io nella mia borsa quando esco??


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si infatti. Fra poco le darò modo di mettersi a cercare...


Mi dispiace ma credo sia l'unica soluzione.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si infatti. Fra poco le darò modo di mettersi a cercare...


Non vedo altra soluzione. 

Se riesci pedinala e coglila  sul fatto. 

Non dovrebbe essere difficile con il microfono scoprire quando si vedono e dove.

O appostati dove lavora. 

Non meritano riguardo. 

Fallo fare magari ad un amico.


----------



## Zod (12 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vedo altra soluzione.
> 
> Se riesci pedinala e coglila  sul fatto.
> 
> ...


Non è il caso di reiterare quello che di fatto è un reato, e nemmeno di creare situazioni critiche dalle conseguenze imprevedibili. Quello che voleva sapere lo ha saputo. Ora deve scegliere se fare una vita di merda con lei, o cercare di cambiare e costruirsi un futuro diverso senza bugie e tradimenti. Basta che le dica che sa, e che è finita, per sempre.


----------



## Zod (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si infatti. Fra poco le darò modo di mettersi a cercare...


Mi spiace, ma è l'unica soluzione. Non siete legati da nessun vincolo, non hai obblighi verso di lei. Le hai dato quello che potevi e lei ci ha sputato sopra.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

The





snoopy ha detto:


> No lui è un disperato che fa lo stesso lavoro di lei ma part time... hanno tantissime cose di cui parlare ... anche con me parla del suo lavoro ma ovviamente non è la stessa cosa perché non ci sto dentro.
> 
> 
> Sostanzialmente lei fa una vita di mer...a perchè si sveglia alle 5,30 del mattino per fare un lavoro che non le piace e lui condivide questa "sfortuna".... lei ha un bisogno spasmodico di parlare di lavoro per allentare la tensione... ma potevano essere anche solo amici per questo... non c'era bisogno di farselo!


Una che fa un lavoro che non le piace dovrebbe desiderare di dimenticarlo fuori orario.

riguardo alla tua mancata laurea e lavoro part-time avrebbe dovuto lasciarti se costituivano un problema serio x lei.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma non deve rimanere fermo e zitto! reagisca anche esageratamente, ma nei limiti della legalità. che ci parli, urli, spacchi i piatti, se ne vada di casa, le butti fuori i vestiti dalla finestra, vada a parlare con le amiche di lei per capire, la lasci semplicemente perchè ha il sospetto .. ma  a fare così è passato dalla parte del torto pure lui. ci sono sicuramente mezzi alternativi. io non metterei mai un registratore addosso a nessuno, ad esempio.. non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello. ma con che diritto?


 Con il diritto di voler essere rispettato.
E secondo te gli amici di lei, se fossero davvero amici, gli direbbero qualcosa? 
Scusa ma tutto quello che hai detto lo farebbero solo passare per pazzo...


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e gli spunti di riflessione.
> E' certo vero io non sono un santo, anche io nella sua mente l'ho tradita perché le ho promesso per troppi anni di mettere a posto la mia vita lavorativa e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la registrazione è venuta parecchio dopo,  oltre 1 anno fatto di continue richieste di rassicurazione e di rispettivi "te lo giuro"....
> ...


 cvd...


----------



## Nicka (12 Aprile 2014)

Prima di leggere il tutto...
Mandala affanculo!

Ora mi aggiorno...


----------



## Nicka (12 Aprile 2014)

No vabbè, io rimango basita davanti a certe cose...


----------



## erab (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> beh....diciamo che io mi sono bloccato per troppi anni promettendo e ripromettendo che mi sarei laureato, poi ci saremmo sposati ecc ecc.... mentre facevo lavoretti però in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre portato a casa la mia parte!
> Lei ad un certo punto ha smesso di credermi.... giustamente e invece di lasciami perché non le stava bene ha fatto questo


Non mi sembra che nel mentre lei sia diventata amministratore delegato di una multinazionale


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> The
> 
> Una che fa un lavoro che non le piace dovrebbe desiderare di dimenticarlo fuori orario.
> 
> riguardo alla tua mancata laurea e lavoro part-time avrebbe dovuto lasciarti se costituivano un problema serio x lei.


Che poi lui lavora mica ruba poverino! Lei
invece che baciare per terra che lui l'ha accettata e addirittura
le ha proposto il matrimonio dopo aver scoperto tutto la prima volta
che fa ? continua a tradirlo e s' organizza pure meglio...!
Non e lui il problemavma e lei che ama solo se stessa


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nel mentre lei sia diventata amministratore delegato di una multinazionale


:up::rotfl:


----------



## dimmidinò (13 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con il diritto di voler essere rispettato.
> E secondo te gli amici di lei, se fossero davvero amici, gli direbbero qualcosa?
> Scusa ma tutto quello che hai detto lo farebbero solo passare per pazzo...


pazzo?? ha messo un registratore addosso ad una persona, ti pare anche solo lontanamente normale? ma anche solo per il male che si è fatto a farlo, se non riesci a capire il reato in sè.
ma tu metteresti mai un microfono addosso al tuo compagno?


----------



## tesla (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si intende la classica vita che ha sempre sognato:
> -> lavoro -> casa -> matrimonio -> figli...
> .


scusami, ma l'amante sposato con un figlio invece queste cose gliele può dare?
5 anni di tradimenti non sono pochi, stai mettendo la tua dignità da parte e stai credendo alla favoletta del "non le ho dato quello che voleva".
ma da quando, se anche fosse che una persona non ti da quello che vuoi, la si tradisce?
si parla o ci si lascia.
la menzogna, il tradimento e il parlare alle spalle mi sembrano un'azione davvero vile.


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> scusami, ma l'amante sposato con un figlio invece queste cose gliele può dare?
> 5 anni di tradimenti non sono pochi, stai mettendo la tua dignità da parte e stai credendo alla favoletta del "non le ho dato quello che voleva".
> ma da quando, se anche fosse che una persona non ti da quello che vuoi, la si tradisce?
> si parla o ci si lascia.
> la menzogna, il tradimento e il parlare alle spalle mi sembrano un'azione davvero vile.


quoto....è una vigliacca....qualche anno fa alcune persone (soprattutto la madre cui lei dà molto ascolto) le dicevano di lasciarmi perché secondo loro non avrei combinato niente di buono nella vita e lei non ha avuto le palle per farlo .... 
.... adesso capisco anche perché mi diceva "se non mantieni le promesse per me è come un tradimento" ...per alleggerirsi la coscienza.. .. 

Capirà presto che nella vita è già una grande fortuna trovare una persona che ti ama veramente e che farebbe qualunque cosa per te.

Grazie a tutti, siete magnifici


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> pazzo?? ha messo un registratore addosso ad una persona, ti pare anche solo lontanamente normale? ma anche solo per il male che si è fatto a farlo, se non riesci a capire il reato in sè.
> ma tu metteresti mai un microfono addosso al tuo compagno?


Lasciamo stare un attimo la legge. Scusa ma sembri più spaventato degli altri da questa cosa....


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> The
> 
> Una che fa un lavoro che non le piace dovrebbe desiderare di dimenticarlo fuori orario.
> 
> riguardo alla tua mancata laurea e lavoro part-time avrebbe dovuto lasciarti se costituivano un problema serio x lei.


quoto in pieno!


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con il diritto di voler essere rispettato.
> E secondo te gli amici di lei, se fossero davvero amici, gli direbbero qualcosa?
> Scusa ma tutto quello che hai detto lo farebbero solo passare per pazzo...


cmq nessuno lo sa. Sono stati molto attenti. Forse lo sa solo qualche stretto amico di lui.


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nel mentre lei sia diventata amministratore delegato di una multinazionale



.... il bello che lei, la madre e qualcun'altro danno la colpa a me...dicono "sai se tu avessi un lavoro vero lei potrebbe lasciare il suo e nel frattempo cercare lavoro".

La verità è che lei non ha cercato veramente lavoro sia perché sfiduciata e incapace e sia perché il lavoro le permetteva di incontrare lui. Pensa che per poter stare insieme si facevano mettere al turno più schifoso che non voleva fare nessuno. Poi tornava la sera stanca distrutta e si lamentava del lavoro... ... .... follia


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco. E nonostante tutto quello che ora sai e hai capito vuoi continuare?


No, non voglio continuare. Ma prima di fare il passo ... volevo avere le idee più chiare e avevo bisogno di parlarne.


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma credo sia l'unica soluzione.


si infatti


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Lasciatevi.....non avete nulla che vi lega..però il microfono nella borsa.......muble muble non avrei mai pensato...devo cominciare a controllare anche io nella mia borsa quando esco??


beh...dalle mie parti si dice "quello che non si fa non si sà" ovvero se non vuoi che qualcuno sappia è meglio che non lo fai.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Lasciatevi.....non avete nulla che vi lega..però il microfono nella borsa.......muble muble *non avrei mai pensato...devo cominciare a controllare anche io nella mia borsa quando esco*??


con la tecnologia a disposizione oggi, altro che microfono... :singleeye: se qualcuno ha un minimo di pratica e se ne frega della privacy, becca qualunque traditore in una settimana.


----------



## dimmidinò (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare un attimo la legge. Scusa ma sembri più spaventato degli altri da questa cosa....


certo, è una cosa che onestamente mi sembra eccessivamente morbosa. mi infastidisce davvero molto pensare che nel mondo può esserci una persona che se ne infischia della mia vita privata e la usa come il suo parco divertimenti. puoi avere le ragioni che ti pare.. ma la tua necessità di conoscere la verità all'interno della tua storia non può superare il normale buon senso. e il fatto che qualcuno sbagli, non autorizza te a fare altrettanto.. la legge del taglione mi pare superata.

e visto che non si capisce: io non difendo la tua compagna. se adesso aprisse lei un 3d dove dice di aver tradito il suo uomo per 5 anni, la caricherei di parole anche più di quanto dico a te.. vai tranquillo.

per il resto non mi pare ci sia tanto da discutere, che la vuoi lasciare è scontato.. e fai anche bene.. vorrai mica farti ancora del male?


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> certo, è una cosa che onestamente mi sembra eccessivamente morbosa. mi infastidisce davvero molto pensare che nel mondo può esserci una persona che se ne infischia della mia vita privata e la usa come il suo parco divertimenti. puoi avere le ragioni che ti pare.. ma la tua necessità di conoscere la verità all'interno della tua storia non può superare il normale buon senso. e il fatto che qualcuno sbagli, non autorizza te a fare altrettanto.. la legge del taglione mi pare superata.
> 
> e visto che non si capisce: io non difendo la tua compagna. se adesso aprisse lei un 3d dove dice di aver tradito il suo uomo per 5 anni, la caricherei di parole anche più di quanto dico a te.. vai tranquillo.
> 
> per il resto non mi pare ci sia tanto da discutere, che la vuoi lasciare è scontato.. e fai anche bene.. *vorrai mica farti ancora del male?*


no... basta! grazie a tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> con la tecnologia a disposizione oggi, altro che microfono... :singleeye: se qualcuno ha un minimo di pratica e se ne frega della privacy, becca qualunque traditore in una settimana.


Ah? Come?


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> pazzo?? ha messo un registratore addosso ad una persona, ti pare anche solo lontanamente normale? ma anche solo per il male che si è fatto a farlo, se non riesci a capire il reato in sè.
> ma tu metteresti mai un microfono addosso al tuo compagno?


In linea generale no, nella situazione di snoopy si. E che cazzo, va bene una volta...due è troppo.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> quoto....è una vigliacca....qualche anno fa alcune persone (soprattutto la madre cui lei dà molto ascolto) le dicevano di lasciarmi perché secondo loro non avrei combinato niente di buono nella vita e lei non ha avuto le palle per farlo ....
> .... adesso capisco anche perché mi diceva "se non mantieni le promesse per me è come un tradimento" ...per alleggerirsi la coscienza.. ..
> 
> Capirà presto che nella vita è già una grande fortuna trovare una persona che ti ama veramente e che farebbe qualunque cosa per te.
> ...


quoto.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cmq nessuno lo sa. Sono stati molto attenti. Forse lo sa solo qualche stretto amico di lui.


Appunto, parlare con gli amici di lei ti sarebbe servito davvero a poco...


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nel mentre lei sia diventata amministratore delegato di una multinazionale


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> .... il bello che lei, la madre e qualcun'altro danno la colpa a me...dicono "sai se tu avessi un lavoro vero lei potrebbe lasciare il suo e nel frattempo cercare lavoro".
> 
> La verità è che lei non ha cercato veramente lavoro sia perché sfiduciata e incapace e sia perché il lavoro le permetteva di incontrare lui. Pensa che per poter stare insieme si facevano mettere al turno più schifoso che non voleva fare nessuno. Poi tornava la sera stanca distrutta e si lamentava del lavoro... ... .... follia


Queste persona hanno un nume proprio: PARASSITE.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> quoto....è una vigliacca....qualche anno fa alcune persone (soprattutto la madre cui lei dà molto ascolto) le dicevano di lasciarmi perché secondo loro non avrei combinato niente di buono nella vita e lei non ha avuto le palle per farlo ....
> .... adesso capisco anche perché mi diceva "se non mantieni le promesse per me è come un tradimento" ...per alleggerirsi la coscienza.. ..
> 
> Capirà presto che nella vita è già una grande fortuna trovare una persona che ti ama veramente e che farebbe qualunque cosa per te.
> ...


Abbi un minimo di amor proprio e prendi una decisione netta e anche veloce, senza stare tanto a spiegare, non si merita nessuna spiegazione.
Tralascio il fatto che hai usato certi mezzi, ma lo hai fatto e hai scoperto, quindi la frittata è fatta...
Capisco un tradimento (cerco di spiegarmi) quando subentra qualche tipo di mancanza, quando si prende una sbandata, quando capitano mille cose diverse, ma per me alla base di tutto vi è il rispetto.
E paradossalmente anche chi tradisce può portare del rispetto al partner "ufficiale", perchè non è detto che tradire in alcuni casi sia sintomo di mancanza di amore o stima...so che è quasi assurdo, ma per me è così. Sarebbe altresì assurdo parlare di amore eterno e robe del genere, perchè in una vita intera la testa PUO' andare in altri lidi, per periodi più o meno lunghi...è una cosa naturale...poi sta ad ognuno prendere le proprie decisioni e comportarsi di conseguenza, ma che non manchi mai affetto e rispetto.

Se io scopro il mio moroso che chiama la sua amante e si permette di parlare male di me lascio da parte tutta la mia storica freddezza e lo corco di mazzate, perchè ci sono poche regole e maniere per stare al mondo. E pure lei potrebbe avere l'accortezza di dire di non nominarmi...
Questa per me è un'infrazione grande come una casa.
Ti vuoi sfogare? Fallo con una persona amica, non esiste al mondo che a letto con me non ci vieni e vai con una persona con la quale parli pure male di me. Cazzo, mi viene il crimine solo a pensarci!!!

Lascia da parte le minchiate di lavoro e lauree e mandala a cagare seduta stante!


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> certo, è una cosa che onestamente mi sembra eccessivamente morbosa. mi infastidisce davvero molto pensare che nel mondo può esserci una persona che se ne infischia della mia vita privata e la usa come il suo parco divertimenti. puoi avere le ragioni che ti pare.. ma la tua necessità di conoscere la verità all'interno della tua storia non può superare il normale buon senso. e il fatto che qualcuno sbagli, non autorizza te a fare altrettanto.. la legge del taglione mi pare superata.
> 
> e visto che non si capisce: io non difendo la tua compagna. se adesso aprisse lei un 3d dove dice di aver tradito il suo uomo per 5 anni, la caricherei di parole anche più di quanto dico a te.. vai tranquillo.
> 
> per il resto non mi pare ci sia tanto da discutere, che la vuoi lasciare è scontato.. e fai anche bene.. vorrai mica farti ancora del male?


Si, ma alla fine non hai detto cosa dovrebbe fare snoopy per non essere preso in giro...a parte parlare con lei o con i suoi amici, con i quali non ha concluso nulla.
Tu lasceresti il tuo compagno solo in virtù di dubbi non confutati?


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Abbi un minimo di amor proprio e prendi una decisione netta e anche veloce, senza stare tanto a spiegare, non si merita nessuna spiegazione.
> Tralascio il fatto che hai usato certi mezzi, ma lo hai fatto e hai scoperto, quindi la frittata è fatta...
> Capisco un tradimento (cerco di spiegarmi) quando subentra qualche tipo di mancanza, quando si prende una sbandata, quando capitano mille cose diverse, ma per me alla base di tutto vi è il rispetto.
> E paradossalmente anche chi tradisce può portare del rispetto al partner "ufficiale", perchè non è detto che tradire in alcuni casi sia sintomo di mancanza di amore o stima...so che è quasi assurdo, ma per me è così. Sarebbe altresì assurdo parlare di amore eterno e robe del genere, perchè in una vita intera la testa PUO' andare in altri lidi, per periodi più o meno lunghi...è una cosa naturale...poi sta ad ognuno prendere le proprie decisioni e comportarsi di conseguenza, ma che non manchi mai affetto e rispetto.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## dimmidinò (13 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ma alla fine non hai detto cosa dovrebbe fare snoopy per non essere preso in giro...a parte parlare con lei o con i suoi amici, con i quali non ha concluso nulla.
> Tu lasceresti il tuo compagno solo in virtù di dubbi non confutati?


non lo lascio in virtù dei dubbi. lo lascio perchè ci sto male insieme, perchè mi sento trascurata e lui non fa niente per farmi stare meglio, perchè gliene parlo e lui mi mette a tacere con un sbrigativo "ti giuro che non lo faccio più", perchè non vede che io sto male, che mi tormento a causa sua e del suo comportamento "strano". lo lascio perchè non sono più felice con lui e mi sento in trappola. il tradimento non è l'unica cosa che rompe una coppia! non è che posso avere una relazione orribile, contornata da dubbi di cornificazione, ma continuarla solo perchè lui si è pentito e allora è un santo. 

ormai snoopy è già stato preso in giro e non può fare proprio niente per cancellarlo. per quanto lui spii una persona, non può controllare la sua volontà. ora ha solo le prove di una cosa che già sospettava, e non può fare altro che stare peggio di prima. che almeno sia l'evento che gli da la forza che prima gli mancava per dire "basta", e per fortuna pare che sia così.


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2014)

Aggiungo un paio di note:


Ho letto che alla prima scoperta lei ti ha detto che ha avuto la tentazione di farla finita...Ma ci rendiamo conto? Io la conosco una del genere, una che per tenersi una persona minaccia di farla finita, ero presente quando lui una sera aveva detto che non aveva voglia di vedere nessuno e voleva starsene a guardare la partita a casa e lei dopo un'ora lo ha chiamato mezza ubriaca dicendo che si era scolata una bottiglia di vino e aveva rubato la macchina a suo padre e si era persa cercando un posto dove schiantarsi.Roba che l'avrei presa e l'avrei portata a schiantarsi io stessa. Non si gioca così con la vita e con le persone, non ci si scherza nemmeno lontanamente. Questa è gente che non merita un minimo di rispetto. Mi viene il voltastomaco.
Si lamenta che non le hai dato la vita che hanno le sue amiche (!). Questo ti dà il metro di quanta personalità abbia sta persona. Innanzitutto se voleva cose che non potevi darle chiudeva con te e si cercava chi poteva darle qualcosa, in secondo luogo bella scusa di merda se poi andava a farsi ripassare da uno sposato...che non mi pare potesse darle pure lui certe cose.
No no no, non ci siamo proprio...queste sono quelle donne che mi fanno vergognare di essere donna e mi spiace dover dire che non sono così rare.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2014)

l'unica nota positiva di questa storia è che lei ha almeno avuto il buon gusto di tirarsi indietro riguardo al matrimonio, pensa che disastro hai scampato...


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> l'unica nota positiva di questa storia è che lei ha almeno avuto il buon gusto di tirarsi indietro riguardo al matrimonio, pensa che disastro hai scampato...


Dalle un mese e comincia a organizzare, mi ci gioco quello che volete...


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dalle un mese e comincia a organizzare, mi ci gioco quello che volete...



ma non saprei...forse si è resa conto di non poter andare fino in fondo, chissà


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non saprei...forse si è resa conto di non poter andare fino in fondo, chissà


Io me lo auguro, ma non ne sono così sicura...le conosco tizie del genere.
Una delle cose che voleva era il matrimonio, ora ha avuto il contraccolpo e si è bloccata...si farà un paio di calcoli e penserà che potrà fare la sua festicciola per far vedere alle amiche che anche lei si è sposata!
Il giorno prima si farà una delle meglio trombate della sua vita, con l'altro ovviamente, all'altare piangerà e dirà che è commozione, ma il nostro Snoopy saprà che per lei non si tratta di commozione, ma forse disperazione per la "malasorte" capitatale...
Lui vivrà quelli che dovrebbero essere i giorni più felici della sua vita nel dubbio che lei quando va al bagno chiami l'altro...e quando dirà che è stanca per il lavoro sarà tanto se non sente l'odore dell'altro sulla sua pelle...
Qui la sacrosanta fortuna è che è stato scoperto tutto prima...
Per favore non fate cazzate...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Abbi un minimo di amor proprio e prendi una decisione netta e anche veloce, senza stare tanto a spiegare, non si merita nessuna spiegazione.
> Tralascio il fatto che hai usato certi mezzi, ma lo hai fatto e hai scoperto, quindi la frittata è fatta...
> Capisco un tradimento (cerco di spiegarmi) quando subentra qualche tipo di mancanza, quando si prende una sbandata, quando capitano mille cose diverse, ma per me alla base di tutto vi è il rispetto.
> E paradossalmente anche chi tradisce può portare del rispetto al partner "ufficiale", perchè non è detto che tradire in alcuni casi sia sintomo di mancanza di amore o stima...so che è quasi assurdo, ma per me è così. Sarebbe altresì assurdo parlare di amore eterno e robe del genere, perchè in una vita intera la testa PUO' andare in altri lidi, per periodi più o meno lunghi...è una cosa naturale...poi sta ad ognuno prendere le proprie decisioni e comportarsi di conseguenza, ma che non manchi mai affetto e rispetto.
> ...


quando si dice di un bel finale di partita  :mrgreen::up:


----------



## Nicka (13 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quando si dice di un bel finale di partita  :mrgreen::up:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E quanno ce vo ce vo!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> l'unica nota positiva di questa storia è che lei ha almeno avuto il buon gusto di tirarsi indietro riguardo al matrimonio, pensa che disastro hai scampato...


proprio vero....immagina se l'avessi fatto.. 

cmq non ho reso bene l'idea, lei non vuole uno che abbia i soldi, vuole una stabilità e una persona che viva serenamente la propria vita lavorativa (il contrario di me)... non ha tutti i torti...* quello che ha fatto è tutta un'altra cosa!. *

*Giusto per parlare,* io non sono mai stato per il bianco o il nero. Trovo che siano delle semplificazioni che la nostra mente fa per poter gestire la complessità.  In queste cose ci sono sfaccettature importanti che sfuggono. Ad es. sono sicuro che la cosa è cominciata perché lui è molto abile ad ascoltare e quindi sono diventati *amici stretti* che si confidavano, quindi parlando anche di me. Poi da lì è nato l'orrore... 
Non voglio giustificare,* la mia decisione è presa*,  ormai la rabbia va svanendo e le idee diventano più chiare.

Una coppia che muore è un lutto per l'anima e a volte è meglio cos'ì.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> proprio vero....immagina se l'avessi fatto..
> 
> cmq non ho reso bene l'idea, lei non vuole uno che abbia i soldi, vuole una stabilità e una persona che viva serenamente la propria vita lavorativa (il contrario di me)... non ha tutti i torti...* quello che ha fatto è tutta un'altra cosa!. *
> 
> ...



scusa ma non ho capito, alla fine sei riuscito a laurearti?


----------



## snoopy (13 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito, alla fine sei riuscito a laurearti?


no ma ora ci sono vicino.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> no ma ora ci sono vicino.



bene, sono contenta, riparti da lì e buona fortuna


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> proprio vero....immagina se l'avessi fatto..
> 
> cmq non ho reso bene l'idea, lei non vuole uno che abbia i soldi, vuole una stabilità e una persona che viva serenamente la propria vita lavorativa (il contrario di me)... non ha tutti i torti...* quello che ha fatto è tutta un'altra cosa!. *
> 
> ...


la vostra è morta da tempo e l'ha ammazzata lei... tu devi solo seppellirla, prima che cominci a puzzare troppo.


----------



## dimmidinò (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> no ma ora ci sono vicino.


quando hai fatto, portale  i confetti


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la vostra è morta da tempo e l'ha ammazzata lei... tu devi solo seppellirla, prima che cominci a puzzare troppo.


Quoto :up:


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e gli spunti di riflessione.
> E' certo vero io non sono un santo, anche io nella sua mente l'ho tradita perché le ho promesso per troppi anni di mettere a posto la mia vita lavorativa e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la registrazione è venuta parecchio dopo,  oltre 1 anno fatto di continue richieste di rassicurazione e di rispettivi "te lo giuro"....
> ...


Belin, James Bond è un pivello a confronto! 

Ma cos'altro ti serve sapere? 
Vuoi lasciarla e hai paura di una sua cazzata? 
Evita di farlo in cucina o con le finestre aperte. Poi ci penserà l'amante a consolarla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> *La conosco bene*, se le dirò che l'ho registrata non penserà a quello che ho fatto io.... si sentirà distrutta e fallita e non mi farà proprio niente se non tentare di recuperare qualcosa che non c'è più.


No.
E i fatti lo dimostrano.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non vedo altre soluzioni. La storia va avanti da 5 anni ed è ben organizzata (secondo cellulare), non è uno "sbaglio" o una momentanea sbandata.
> Non c'è divorzio o prole di mezzo, quindi non hai bisogno di provare alcunché. Fare quello che hai fatto ti è servito per sapere la verità e tanto basta; se vuoi toglierti la soddisfazione di dirle che sai che continua a tradirti, fallo, ma non dirle come l'hai saputo (è un reato denunciabile), visto che non hai nessun obbligo di farglielo sapere.
> Però chiudi... Con questa situazione non puoi costruire nulla di buono.


:up: non capisco neppure i dubbi.
Il fatto che lei la prima volta che è stata scoperta abbia pregato di perdonarla e abbia fatto balenare stati di disperazione è anche perché probabilmente dovrebbe tornare in casa dei genitori e poi teme che venga fuori quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Traccia (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> grazie.
> Voglio uscire da questo empasse in cui mi trovo:
> 1. affrontarla e lasciarla
> 2. aspettare:
> ...



Ma stai scherzando???
Aspettare cosa? se lo lascia??!?! ma ti ha cornificato praticamente SEMPRE e tu stai ancora li, col groppo in gola, a perdere altro tempo sperando che ti ami?!?
e anche se lo lasciasse cosa avresti concluso!?!? come fai a stare con lei dopo tutto quello che hai scoperto e sentito?!?! ormai non potrai mai più fidarti di lei! è finita! è una storia morta! lei ti ha sempre preso in giro, ti tiene li perchè gli fai comodo, e se te ne andrai e lei ti prometterà di tutto, sarà solo percheè gli servi e perchè l'altro è sposato...non perchè ti ama! non si tradisce per così tanto tempo una persona se la ami.
Cambia aria, cambia vita, ricomincia da zero, sei giovane e li fuori ci sono tante ragazze oneste, sincere, leali, dolci e single.
Forza e coraggio. Mandala a fanculo il prima possibile.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Traccia (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> .... il bello che lei, la madre e qualcun'altro danno la colpa a me...dicono "sai se tu avessi un lavoro vero lei potrebbe lasciare il suo e nel frattempo cercare lavoro".
> 
> La verità è che lei non ha cercato veramente lavoro sia perché sfiduciata e incapace e sia perché il lavoro le permetteva di incontrare lui. Pensa che per poter stare insieme si facevano mettere al turno più schifoso che non voleva fare nessuno. Poi tornava la sera stanca distrutta e si lamentava del lavoro... ... .... follia



non farti venire i sensi di colpa...tu non hai colpa di niente! in una storia si sta assieme, ci si rispetta, ci si ama, ci si aiuta. Una persona che ti ama veramente è un tesoro, una ricchezza più grande di tutti i lavori e le lauree del mondo. E tu questa ricchezza ce l'avevi e lei l'ha buttata nella spazzatura. Non ti merita. Mandala a cagare il prima possibile.


----------



## snoopy (14 Aprile 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non farti venire i sensi di colpa...tu non hai colpa di niente! in una storia si sta assieme, ci si rispetta, ci si ama, ci si aiuta. *Una persona che ti ama veramente è un tesoro, una ricchezza* più grande di tutti i lavori e le lauree del mondo. E tu questa ricchezza ce l'avevi e lei l'ha buttata nella spazzatura. Non ti merita. Mandala a cagare il prima possibile.


Si è proprio così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che *non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva*.


maremma maiala. senti bracchetto: se io voglio una vita di un certo tipo, mi faccio il mazzo per costruirmela, non cerco un pollo che me la regali. Detto questo: è evidente che tu hai paura di perderla. Chiediti bene bene cosa hai esattamente paura di perdere: quella che mostra a te di essere o quella che è.


----------



## JON (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> *Non ce la faccio più voglio uscire da questa situazione, aiutatemi*!


Il bello è tutto li, perchè devi aiutarti da solo.

Per quanto difficile nessuno, oltre te, puo darti la forza di svoltare. Per cui sappi che se non molli il colpo ora il tuo futuro è segnato e non potrai prendertela con nessuno di quelli che avranno provato a consigliarti per un verso o per l'altro. L'artefice del tuo destino sei sempre e solo tu.


----------



## snoopy (14 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Il bello è tutto li, perchè devi aiutarti da solo.
> 
> Per quanto difficile nessuno, oltre te, puo darti la forza di svoltare. Per cui sappi che se non molli il colpo ora il tuo futuro è segnato e non potrai prendertela con nessuno di quelli che avranno provato a consigliarti per un verso o per l'altro. L'artefice del tuo destino sei sempre e solo tu.


ragazzi da quando ho cominciato a confidarmi e non tenermi tutto dentro la mia prospettiva sta cambiando... ero proprio fuori di testa... Grazie a tutti. Vi farò sapere gli sviluppi!


----------



## tesla (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> quoto....è una vigliacca....qualche anno fa alcune persone (soprattutto la madre cui lei dà molto ascolto) le dicevano di lasciarmi perché secondo loro non avrei combinato niente di buono nella vita e lei non ha avuto le palle per farlo ....
> .... adesso capisco anche perché mi diceva "se non mantieni le promesse per me è come un tradimento" ...per alleggerirsi la coscienza.. ..
> 
> *Capirà presto che nella vita è già una grande fortuna trovare una persona che ti ama veramente e che farebbe qualunque cosa per te.*
> ...



sulla parte in grassetto ti direi di non preoccupartene, per due motivi:
-ci da' sempre soddisfazione pensare che l'altro/a ci rimpiangeranno in futuro e verseranno torrenti di lacrime mentre vengono frustati dai nuovi compagni, ma non succederà oppure non saranno in grado di accorgersi di quello che hanno perso, perchè sono totalmente egocentrici.
-non te ne deve fregare niente di quello che succederà, devi pensare a te e volare altissimo, lontano dalla sua mediocrità.


----------



## snoopy (14 Aprile 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> sulla parte in grassetto ti direi di non preoccupartene, per due motivi:
> -ci da' sempre soddisfazione pensare che l'altro/a ci rimpiangeranno in futuro e verseranno torrenti di lacrime mentre vengono frustati dai nuovi compagni, ma non succederà oppure non saranno in grado di accorgersi di quello che hanno perso, perchè sono totalmente egocentrici.
> -non te ne deve fregare niente di quello che succederà, devi pensare a te e volare altissimo, lontano dalla sua mediocrità.


Bellissime parole, grazie! 
Sono stato fortunato ad approdare in questo forum


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> sulla parte in grassetto ti direi di non preoccupartene, per due motivi:
> -ci da' sempre soddisfazione pensare che l'altro/a ci rimpiangeranno in futuro e verseranno torrenti di lacrime mentre vengono frustati dai nuovi compagni, ma non succederà oppure non saranno in grado di accorgersi di quello che hanno perso, perchè sono totalmente egocentrici.
> -non te ne deve fregare niente di quello che succederà, devi pensare a te e volare altissimo, lontano dalla sua mediocrità.


Pensare cosa succederà dopo è un modo per restare legati.
Quello che è importa è cosa si decide per sé.


----------



## Sole (14 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma *odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva*.


Io non posso leggerle 'ste cose però :unhappy:

Caro Snoopy, io penso che la vita in due bisogna costruirsela insieme. Anche questo vuol dire stare in coppia. Non condivido affatto l'idea della tua lei secondo la quale un uomo deve regalarci come per magia la vita che vogliamo perché se no è un fallito.

L'amore non contempla certi calcoli. Ci si sceglie, poi si affrontano la vita e i suoi casini senza colpevolizzare l'altro se non si decolla.
Penso che amarsi voglia dire anche sostenersi nelle difficoltà, spronarsi a vicenda e darsi fiducia.

Non farti condizionare da questa sua visione un po' meschina e limitata, mandala a quel paese e vai a testa alta.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non posso leggerle 'ste cose però :unhappy:
> 
> Caro Snoopy, io penso che la vita in due bisogna costruirsela insieme. Anche questo vuol dire stare in coppia. Non condivido affatto l'idea della tua lei secondo la quale un uomo deve regalarci come per magia la vita che vogliamo perché se no è un fallito.
> 
> ...


Devo dire che è una visione talmente diffusa in Campania che me ne ero convinto pure io... io ero la causa del suo lavoraccio .... io ero la causa della sua infelicità... .... ... ecc ecc... ... .ma anche la maggior parte delle amiche, la mamma .... boh ... anche se avessero ragione la soluzione non è certo fare le corna. Una persona matura , se insoddisfatta, mi avrebbe lasciato e basta.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


Per quale ragione non riesci a prendere una decisione ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Devo dire che è una visione talmente diffusa in Campania che me ne ero convinto pure io... io ero la causa del suo lavoraccio .... io ero la causa della sua infelicità... .... ... ecc ecc... ... .ma anche la maggior parte delle amiche, la mamma .... boh ... *anche se avessero ragione* la soluzione non è certo fare le corna. Una persona matura , se insoddisfatta, mi avrebbe lasciato e basta.


Questa è una cosa che non è da prendere in considerazione manco alla lontana...


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Per quale ragione non riesci a prendere una decisione ?


La decisione l'ho presa. Mi sto organizzando.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che non è da prendere in considerazione manco alla lontana...


...infatti era solo per ipotesi ;-)


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...infatti era solo per ipotesi ;-)


No no! Non si può prendere in considerazione manco come ipotesi!!!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> La decisione l'ho presa. Mi sto organizzando.


bravo!
non puoi lasciarti criticare alle spalle 
rimanerci male e non prendere posizione...
almeno io non lo farei...


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no! Non si può prendere in considerazione manco come ipotesi!!!


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Devo dire che è una visione talmente diffusa in *Campania *che me ne ero convinto pure io... io ero la causa del suo lavoraccio .... io ero la causa della sua infelicità... .... ... ecc ecc... ... .ma anche la maggior parte delle amiche, la mamma .... boh ... anche se avessero ragione la soluzione non è certo fare le corna. Una persona matura , se insoddisfatta, mi avrebbe lasciato e basta.


Ahhh vabè...ma allora dovevi dirlo di dov'era sto fenomeno!

Tranquillo Snoopy hai solo incontrato una tipica cafoncella, campana...sono molto diffuse qui.
Io, ovviamente, sono un'eccezione. :smile:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


Ma cosa vuoi che ti possa dire?sta donna ti ha pesato,e continuerà sempre con le sue languide spaccate senza mutande.Non devi affrontare lei,devi affrontare te stesso,hai un futuro da beccaccione da competizione o tornare ad essere un progetto di uomo,lei non c'entra più nulla,ormai è nel mondo delle pecore con un pastore che gli martella soventemente e furiosamente le natiche.Fai tu.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Mi domando e dico, ma come cazzo fa oscuro a sapere che è senza mutande. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti possa dire?sta donna ti ha pesato,e continuerà sempre con le sue languide spaccate senza mutande. Non devi affrontare lei, devi affrontare te stesso, hai un futuro da beccaccione da competizione o *tornare ad essere un progetto di uomo*, lei non c'entra più nulla,ormai è nel mondo delle pecore con un pastore che gli martella soventemente e furiosamente le natiche.Fai tu.


:up:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Devo dire che è una visione talmente diffusa in Campania che me ne ero convinto pure io... io ero la causa del suo lavoraccio .... io ero la causa della sua infelicità... .... ... ecc ecc... ... .ma anche la maggior parte delle amiche, la mamma .... boh ... anche se avessero ragione la soluzione non è certo fare le corna. Una persona matura , se insoddisfatta, mi avrebbe lasciato e basta.


Ti usa pure come capro espiatorio, andiamo bene. Certo che ti avrebbe lasciato se il problema fossi principalmente tu, ma lei ha i suoi bei problemi, tu hai i tuoi da risolvere e non è il caso che ti imbarchi verso destinazioni confuse e disorganizzate. Con certi presupposti puoi stare certo che non andrai lontano.

Intanto adesso lei si accorgerà che la svolta, al suo posto, la stai facendo tu. Sei stato davvero fortunato a ravvederti, spesso accade di perdere la lucidità e perseverare inutilmente in progetti che non hanno ne capo ne coda.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi domando e dico, ma come cazzo fa oscuro a sapere che è senza mutande. :rotfl::rotfl:


La spaccata con la mutanda?No,nel sud,la spaccata è anche un sistema remunerativo che usano i ladri,per rubare nei negozi.Una macchina,una jeep,si lanciano in retromarcia contro la vetrina..sfondano ed entrano.Chiamasi spaccata....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ti usa pure come capro espiatorio, andiamo bene. Certo che ti avrebbe lasciato se il problema fossi principalmente tu, ma lei ha i suoi bei problemi, tu hai i tuoi da risolvere e non è il caso che ti imbarchi verso destinazioni confuse e disorganizzate. Con certi presupposti puoi stare certo che non andrai lontano.
> 
> Intanto adesso lei si accorgerà che la svolta, al suo posto, la stai facendo tu. *Sei stato davvero fortunato a ravvederti*, spesso accade di perdere la lucidità e perseverare inutilmente in progetti che non hanno ne capo ne coda.


quoto


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Devo dire che è una visione talmente diffusa in Campania che me ne ero convinto pure io... io ero la causa del suo lavoraccio .... io ero la causa della sua infelicità... .... ... ecc ecc... ... .ma anche la maggior parte delle amiche, la mamma .... boh ... anche se avessero ragione la soluzione non è certo fare le corna. Una persona matura , se insoddisfatta, mi avrebbe lasciato e basta.


diciamo che secondo me di una persona si prende il "pacco" completo o niente, nel senso che ciascuno di noi è fatto di una miriade di caratteristiche che non è possibile scindere
considerare solo quelle positive che ci stanno bene è, infatti, molto immaturo, così son bravi tutti!


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che secondo me di una persona si prende il "pacco" completo o niente, nel senso che ciascuno di noi è fatto di una miriade di caratteristiche che non è possibile scindere
> considerare solo quelle positive che ci stanno bene è, infatti, molto immaturo, così son bravi tutti!


Sono d'accordo.

Ma, aggiungo, sono una convinta sostenitrice del fatto che stare in coppia può servire anche a migliorarsi a vicenda.
Nel senso, io prendo il pacco completo e lo accetto, ok, ma mi sento anche in diritto/dovere di sostenere l'altro nel suo percorso di evoluzione. Così come mi aspetto che l'altro sia coinvolto nel mio. Il che vuol dire che se trovo un aspetto dell'altro poco piacevole o poco condivisibile, glielo faccio notare, se ne discute e spero che lui faccia qualche passo in avanti. Il tutto in positivo, però. L'atteggiamento castrante è antipatico, immaturo e poco funzionale.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma, aggiungo, sono una convinta sostenitrice del fatto che stare in coppia può servire anche a migliorarsi a vicenda.
> Nel senso, io prendo il pacco completo e lo accetto, ok, ma mi sento anche in diritto/dovere di sostenere l'altro nel suo percorso di evoluzione. Così come mi aspetto che l'altro sia coinvolto nel mio. Il che vuol dire che se trovo un aspetto dell'altro poco piacevole o poco condivisibile, glielo faccio notare, se ne discute e spero che lui faccia qualche passo in avanti. Il tutto in positivo, però. *L'atteggiamento castrante è antipatico, immaturo e poco funzionale.*


aggiungerei che porta quasi inevitabilmente alla fine della coppia


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

E' vero. Ok, io non lo dovrei dire vista la mia situazione attuale, ma alla fine io e lei siamo (o dovrei dire siamo stati) migliori stando assieme. Io sono migliorato stando con lei. Lei è migliorata stando con me. Si decide non solo di vivere, ma anche di crescere insieme. E' un discorso che abbiamo fatto tante volte tra noi. Stando insieme ad un'altra persona in qualche modo cambi forma. Non cambi tu, ma cambi il modo di stare con l'altro. Penso che due persone, finché si amano almeno, si modellino a vicenda per stare meglio assieme. Ma alcuni cambiamenti sono permanenti.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> aggiungerei che porta quasi inevitabilmente alla fine della coppia


Eh sì. Però a volte noto che ci sono coppie (anche apparentemente affiatate) in cui uno dei due critica costantemente l'altro, a partire dalle piccole cose (del tipo 'non sei capace a fare niente, devo spiegarti tutto io'). E' un atteggiamento castrante che a volte lascia trasparire una certa insofferenza... io non lo capisco eppure vedo che per alcuni è un modo naturale di relazionarsi con la propria metà.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì. Però a volte noto che ci sono coppie (anche apparentemente affiatate) in cui uno dei due critica costantemente l'altro, a partire dalle piccole cose (del tipo 'non sei capace a fare niente, devo spiegarti tutto io'). E' un atteggiamento castrante che a volte lascia trasparire una certa insofferenza... io non lo capisco eppure vedo che per alcuni è un modo naturale di relazionarsi con la propria metà.



anche io ne conosco...diciamo che può darsi che le critiche siano rivolte tutto sommato a piccolezze, non credo che venire criticati costantemente sulle cose importanti che riguardano la sostanza della propria vita e del proprio modo di essere sia sopportabile a lungo
che poi uno pensa: ma allora se non ti va bene niente che mai ci stai a fare con me? :singleeye:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


premetto, non ho letto niente, però mi chiedo, ma che registratore le hai messo addosso? no perchè io sono parecchio distratta, ma un registratore addosso lo sentirei,e poi scusa, lei non si spoglia mai?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


Ma di te cosa dice poi?che hai il pisello storto?piccolo?molle?inerme?che hai il culo glabro?che dice di te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> premetto, non ho letto niente, però mi chiedo, ma che registratore le hai messo addosso? no perchè io sono parecchio distratta, ma un registratore addosso lo sentirei,e poi scusa, lei non si spoglia mai?


appresso, non addosso


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appresso, non addosso


spiegami, sono curiosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> spiegami, sono curiosa


eh...non so...  chiedi a lui: in casa, in macchina, collegato al telefono di casa... l'avrà messo in un posto che lui riteneva strategico.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di te cosa dice poi?che hai il pisello storto?piccolo?molle?inerme?che hai il culo glabro?che dice di te?


Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> premetto, non ho letto niente, però mi chiedo, ma che registratore le hai messo addosso? no perchè io sono parecchio distratta, ma un registratore addosso lo sentirei,e poi scusa, lei non si spoglia mai?


oggi ci sono registratori talmente piccoli che si possono cucire nel collo di un giubbino o in una borsa.... ma lasciamo perdere è una cosa orribile... non la consiglio a nessuno se non proprio come ultima spiaggia.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> oggi ci sono registratori talmente piccoli che si possono cucire nel collo di un giubbino o in una borsa.... ma lasciamo perdere è una cosa orribile... non la consiglio a nessuno se non proprio come ultima spiaggia.


e tu sei bravo a cucire? dove gliel'hai messo? sono curiosa, davvero


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



snoopy ha detto:


> Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


Si è dovuta sacrificare e fare sesso con te?mi sta risalendo il veleno....managgia la puttana....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e tu sei bravo a cucire? dove gliel'hai messo? sono curiosa, davvero


si sono bravo in tante cose... so risolvere i problemi a chiunque tranne che a me stesso...
I posti sono stati vari tra cui quelli citati.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


Ribadisco, mi fa salire il crimine...
E tu ancora non le hai detto niente (meglio che evito altri verbi...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


bella coppia di dementi. Fai conto di aver fatto 13.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è dovuta sacrificare e fare sesso con te?mi sta risalendo il veleno....managgia la puttana....


si se lo dicevano a vicenda. ....ma anche a lui diceva un sacco di palle... e credo anche lui le dicesse a lei... insomma un bel groviglio di merda dal quale mi sto per allontanare...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si sono bravo in tante cose... so risolvere i problemi a chiunque tranne che a me stesso...
> I posti sono stati vari tra cui quelli citati.


io ancora non ho deciso se ti credo oppure no, spero che ti stai inventando tutto, perchè le corna ci stanno, però "giustificarsi" col proprio amante no dai, ma che due coglioni che sono quei due, con tutte le cose che potrebbero dirsi parlano male dei compagni? ma non ha senso, io coi miei amanti facevo altro e di sicuro non parlavo della persona con cui stavo


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io ancora non ho deciso se ti credo oppure no, spero che ti stai inventando tutto, perchè le corna ci stanno, però "giustificarsi" col proprio amante no dai, ma che due coglioni che sono quei due, con tutte le cose che potrebbero dirsi parlano male dei compagni? ma non ha senso, io coi miei amanti facevo altro e di sicuro non parlavo della persona con cui stavo


loro sono amanti per "disperazione" secondo la loro mente malata. 
Il loro rapporto è basato sul parlare del lavoro che va male e sui loro rapporti che vanno male. Può anche essere che lui reciti la parte per farsi la ripassata ogni tanto ma in questo caso si deve sorbire decine di ore a settimana di lamentele per farsi una trombata... all'inizio avrei voluto ucciderlo (metaforicamente parlando)... adesso mi fa anche pena


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> loro sono amanti per "disperazione" secondo la loro mente malata.
> Il loro rapporto è basato sul parlare del lavoro che va male e sui loro rapporti che vanno male. Può anche essere che lui reciti la parte per farsi la ripassata ogni tanto ma in questo caso si deve sorbire decine di ore a settimana di lamentele per farsi una trombata... all'inizio avrei voluto ucciderlo (metaforicamente parlando)... *adesso mi fa anche pena*


Scusami, eh, ma non è che lei sia messa meglio... :nuke::nuke:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> loro sono amanti per "disperazione" secondo la loro mente malata.
> Il loro rapporto è basato sul parlare del lavoro che va male e sui loro rapporti che vanno male. Può anche essere che lui reciti la parte per farsi la ripassata ogni tanto ma in questo caso si deve sorbire decine di ore a settimana di lamentele per farsi una trombata... all'inizio avrei voluto ucciderlo (metaforicamente parlando)... adesso mi fa anche pena


ma a me mi fate pena in tre! spero che tu abbia registrato quello che lei ha detto, potresti farglielo riascoltare, magari domenica a pranzo, per pasqua sarete sicuramente a pranzo dai parenti no? e allora metti le parti salienti come suoneria al cell, poi ti chiami e tutti sentiranno che bella personcina hai intorno


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma a me mi fate pena in tre! spero che tu abbia registrato quello che lei ha detto, potresti farglielo riascoltare, magari domenica a pranzo, per pasqua sarete sicuramente a pranzo dai parenti no? e allora metti le parti salienti come suoneria al cell, poi ti chiami e tutti sentiranno che bella personcina hai intorno


come hanno detto altre persone più sagge di me, devo solo lasciarmi tutto alle spalle. 
Cerco di tirare fino a pasquetta perché abbiamo quasi tutti gli amici in comune e voglio stare con tutti loro insieme per un'ultima volta prima di tirare lo sciacquone. Non mi interessa crocifiggerla, non più, voglio solo che esca dalla mia vita.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> come hanno detto altre persone più sagge di me, devo solo lasciarmi tutto alle spalle.
> Cerco di tirare fino a pasquetta perché abbiamo quasi tutti gli amici in comune e voglio stare con tutti loro insieme per un'ultima volta prima di tirare lo sciacquone. Non mi interessa crocifiggerla, non più, voglio solo che esca dalla mia vita.


ma solo a me divertirebbe sputtanare certa gente?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> come hanno detto altre persone più sagge di me, devo solo lasciarmi tutto alle spalle.
> Cerco di tirare fino a pasquetta perché abbiamo quasi tutti gli amici in comune e voglio stare con tutti loro insieme per un'ultima volta prima di tirare lo sciacquone. Non mi interessa crocifiggerla, non più, voglio solo che esca dalla mia vita.


Vabbè, ma stare pure a pensare agli amici in comune...eddai...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma stare pure a pensare agli amici in comune...eddai...


ormai avrà comprato l'uovo...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma stare pure a pensare agli amici in comune...eddai...


invece per me ci sta....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma solo a me divertirebbe sputtanare certa gente?


se sei cattiva e maligna si.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma stare pure a pensare agli amici in comune...eddai...


Non lo faccio per lei, lo faccio per me. Purtroppo devo dire addio, almeno per certi versi ad alcuni amici, ai miei amati nipotini da parte di lei e ho voglia di rivederli per un'ultima volta in condizioni apparentemente normali. Poi non so se li rivedrò più. E' una cosa che voglio fare per me stesso.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se sei cattiva e maligna si.


ah beh, lei invece che parla male di lui con tutti e che lo accusa pure del buco dell'ozono che è? una brava persona? certa gente certe cose se le merita, se lei si può permettere di trattarlo come una merda non capisco perchè lui non possa renderle il piacere


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> invece per me ci sta....


No, per me no...
Qui la cosa è seria...che bisogna fare finta di nulla e aspettare Pasqua perchè ci sono gli amici?
Con tutto il rispetto...io degli amici me ne sbatto!
O meglio, la prende e la caccia fuori casa, poi lui se vuole fare la Pasqua coi suoi amici la fa, ma chi dice che ci deve essere pure lei?
No, a me ste cose di facciata solo per non fare "brutta figura" non mi piacciono...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ah beh, lei invece che parla male di lui con tutti e che lo accusa pure del buco dell'ozono che è? una brava persona? certa gente certe cose se le merita, se lei si può permettere di trattarlo come una merda non capisco perchè lui non possa renderle il piacere


ma chi sei tu per dire cosa merita chi?
non e' che se a te ti cavano l occhio tu DEVI rispondere con la stessa moneta.
se sei appunto cattiva si lo fai.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, per me no...
> Qui la cosa è seria...che bisogna fare finta di nulla e aspettare Pasqua perchè ci sono gli amici?
> Con tutto il rispetto...io degli amici me ne sbatto!
> O meglio, la prende e la caccia fuori casa, poi lui se vuole fare la Pasqua coi suoi amici la fa, ma chi dice che ci deve essere pure lei?
> No, a me ste cose di facciata solo per non fare "brutta figura" non mi piacciono...


tanto basta lei a farli fare brutte figure praticamente ogni minuto della sua vita


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, per me no...
> Qui la cosa è seria...che bisogna fare finta di nulla e aspettare Pasqua perchè ci sono gli amici?
> Con tutto il rispetto...io degli amici me ne sbatto!
> O meglio, la prende e la caccia fuori casa, poi lui se vuole fare la Pasqua coi suoi amici la fa, ma chi dice che ci deve essere pure lei?
> No, a me ste cose di facciata solo per non fare "brutta figura" non mi piacciono...


non leggi tra le righe


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non lo faccio per lei, lo faccio per me. Purtroppo devo dire addio, almeno per certi versi ad alcuni amici,* ai miei amati nipotini da parte di lei e ho voglia di rivederli per un'ultima volta in condizioni apparentemente normali*. Poi non so se li rivedrò più. E' una cosa che voglio fare per me stesso.


sei un bravo ragazzo, ribadisco che devi pensare di aver fatto 13. Pensa se te la sposavi.


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, per me no...
> Qui la cosa è seria...che bisogna fare finta di nulla e aspettare Pasqua perchè ci sono gli amici?
> Con tutto il rispetto...io degli amici me ne sbatto!
> O meglio, la prende e la caccia fuori casa, poi lui se vuole fare la Pasqua coi suoi amici la fa, ma chi dice che ci deve essere pure lei?
> No, a me ste cose di facciata solo per non fare "brutta figura" non mi piacciono...


scusami ma non capisci.... quando la lascerò automaticamente, non ci illudiamo, lascierò anche i miei nipotini e alcuni amici. Ho voglia di rivederli un ultima volta. ...ma a te che te frega?


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi sei tu per dire cosa merita chi?
> non e' che se a te ti cavano l occhio tu DEVI rispondere con la stessa moneta.
> se sei appunto cattiva si lo fai.


e sarò cattiva, pazienza, andrò all'inferno in mezzo ai diavoli


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisci.... quando la lascerò automaticamente, non ci illudiamo, lascierò anche i miei nipotini e alcuni amici. Ho voglia di rivederli un ultima volta. ...ma a te che te frega?


questo non è assolutamente vero, una mia amica stava con un tizio separato con una bambina, quando si sono lasciati lei è rimasta in contatto con la bambina e si sentono settimanalmente, sempre che le cose si vogliano fare,ovviamente


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei un bravo ragazzo, ribadisco che devi pensare di aver fatto 13. Pensa se te la sposavi.


quoto, mi posso ritenere fortunato. (mi sembro mino abacuccio di amde in sud: " è verò tittì...")


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e sarò cattiva, pazienza, andrò all'inferno in mezzo ai diavoli


ma non so dove vuoi andare, io non credo inq ueste cose, inferno paradiso...etc etc...
ma e' un atteggiamento tipico di un persona cattiva parlare di altri quando si parla di se...

io prima ho detto a te e tu subito tiri fuori lei.....eh no....facile passare la patata bollenet


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non leggi tra le righe


No, io leggo tra le righe...è che ste cose a me non piacciono e basta...
Io sono stata infamata e mi sono fatta terra bruciata intorno quando mi sono rifiutata di prendere parte a un matrimonio che per me era una farsa bella e buona...
Ho mandato affanculo la sposa (e io dovevo essere la testimone) e chi conosce la storia mi dà tutte le ragioni di questo mondo...a causa di questo non mi sono presentata quel giorno, quando lei proprio in forza di queste "brutte figure" mi ha detto di andare che ormai era tutto organizzato... "E poi chi lo spiega a Tizio, Caio e Sempronio!?"
Col cazzo!
Ho preferito fare la brutta figura io e passare per la merda della situazione, ma certe cose non mi piacciono...nessuno mi ha chiamata per chiedermi conto e soddisfazione, gente che in questo modo si è qualificata per quello che è...
Mi sarò fatta terra bruciata intorno, ma non sai la soddisfazione!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisci.... quando la lascerò automaticamente, non ci illudiamo, lascierò anche i miei nipotini e alcuni amici. Ho voglia di rivederli un ultima volta. ...ma a te che te frega?


Ma a me non me ne frega niente...
Guarda che dopo Pasqua viene velocemente Natale...
Fai una cosa, rimanici...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



snoopy ha detto:


> quoto, mi posso ritenere fortunato. (mi sembro mino abacuccio di amde in sud: " è verò tittì...")


é vero tittì?saluta tittì....


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non so dove vuoi andare, io non credo inq ueste cose, inferno paradiso...etc etc...
> ma e' un atteggiamento tipico di un persona cattiva parlare di altri quando si parla di se...
> 
> io prima ho detto a te e tu subito tiri fuori lei.....eh no....facile passare la patata bollenet


eh? non ho capito l'ultima frase
comunque io non parlo di altri, io parlerei alla persona in questione, io non vado in giro a parlare male, io parlo in faccia


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> questo non è assolutamente vero, una mia amica stava con un tizio separato con una bambina, quando si sono lasciati lei è rimasta in contatto con la bambina e si sentono settimanalmente, sempre che le cose si vogliano fare,ovviamente


Conosco certi casi... una mia amica vive con la ex suocera....  ma io so già che non rivedrò più alcuni affetti a causa delle persone coinvolte... e non fatemi dire tutti i dettagli sennò metto nome e cognome e non se ne parla più!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io leggo tra le righe...è che ste cose a me non piacciono e basta...
> Io sono stata infamata e mi sono fatta terra bruciata intorno quando mi sono rifiutata di prendere parte a un matrimonio che per me era una farsa bella e buona...
> Ho mandato affanculo la sposa (e io dovevo essere la testimone) e chi conosce la storia mi dà tutte le ragioni di questo mondo...a causa di questo non mi sono presentata quel giorno, quando lei proprio in forza di queste "brutte figure" mi ha detto di andare che ormai era tutto organizzato... "E poi chi lo spiega a Tizio, Caio e Sempronio!?"
> Col cazzo!
> ...


soddisfazione di cosa?
di aver ferito una tua amica?
a me, che tu ci creda o no, e' successa la stessa identica cosa. identica. mi sono rifiutata si di fare la testimone, ma ci sono andata. a lei ho detto: io non firmo la tua condanna a morte, ma saro' li con te lo stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> eh? non ho capito l'ultima frase
> comunque io non parlo di altri, io parlerei alla persona in questione, io non vado in giro a parlare male, io parlo in faccia


io ho scritto che SE sei cattiva gisci in tal modo e tu hai risposto: ah si perche lei bla bla bla....io parlavo a te di te...che ce ntrava lei?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> soddisfazione di cosa?
> di aver ferito una tua amica?
> a me, che tu ci creda o no, e' successa la stessa identica cosa. identica. mi sono rifiutata si di fare la testimone, ma ci sono andata. a lei ho detto: io non firmo la tua condanna a morte, ma saro' li con te lo stesso.


Dato che giustamente non conosci la faccenda rispondi così e ti capisco...
Non ho ferito nessuno, fidati...e sono sicura che non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a me non me ne frega niente...
> Guarda che dopo Pasqua viene velocemente Natale...
> Fai una cosa, rimanici...


we, che peperino, non ti imbizzarrire... :smile: si può anche essere in disaccordo, no?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> we, che peperino, non ti imbizzarrire... :smile: si può anche essere in disaccordo, no?


Assolutamente...quindi dico quello che penso...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho scritto che SE sei cattiva gisci in tal modo e tu hai risposto: ah si perche lei bla bla bla....io parlavo a te di te...che ce ntrava lei?


no allora, mi sa che non ci capiamo.... se io dico che a me darebbe soddisfazione e chiedo se sono l'unica e tu mi rispondi che se ho soddisfazione sono cattiva, vuol dire che secondo te sono cattiva io. ora non che a me importi quello che pensi, non mi conosci e quindi parli per 4 cazzate scritte in un forum, ma siccome qui dentro ho letto che se una è cornuta e rimette le corna ha ragione, allora pure io se vengo portata per bocca con menzogne e mi rifaccio ho ragione! comunque io parlavo di prendere la persona in questione, farle risentire il suo show e poi sputtanarla, perchè tutti devono sapere che se la lascio non  è perchè sono una testa di cazzo, ma perchè lei è una pessima persona. ci mancherebbe solo che poi facesse la vittima


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che giustamente non conosci la faccenda rispondi così e ti capisco...
> Non ho ferito nessuno, fidati...e sono sicura che non è la stessa cosa...


no no sicuro i motivi saranno diversi, non lo metto in dubbio.....
ma con ferire con intendo dire che hai fatto male apposta alla tua amicq, ma non pensi ci sara' rimasta male?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no allora, mi sa che non ci capiamo.... se io dico che a me darebbe soddisfazione e chiedo se sono l'unica e tu mi rispondi che se ho soddisfazione sono cattiva, vuol dire che secondo te sono cattiva io. ora non che a me importi quello che pensi, non mi conosci e quindi parli per 4 cazzate scritte in un forum, ma siccome qui dentro ho letto che se una è cornuta e rimette le corna ha ragione, allora pure io se vengo portata per bocca con menzogne e mi rifaccio ho ragione! comunque io parlavo di prendere la persona in questione, farle risentire il suo show e poi sputtanarla, perchè tutti devono sapere che se la lascio non  è perchè sono una testa di cazzo, ma perchè lei è una pessima persona. ci mancherebbe solo che poi facesse la vittima


ecco io sono una di quelle che fustiga chi tradisce perche e' stato tradito. aborro


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ecco io sono una di quelle che fustiga chi tradisce perche e' stato tradito. aborro


io sono per la legge del taglione invece


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io sono per la legge del taglione invece


bella robbbbbba


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no sicuro i motivi saranno diversi, non lo metto in dubbio.....
> ma con ferire con intendo dire che hai fatto male apposta alla tua amicq, ma non pensi ci sara' rimasta male?


Conoscendo il soggetto dico di no...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bella robbbbbba


saranno cazzi miei?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conoscendo il soggetto dico di no...


allora scusa..ho parlato cosi, sulla scia delle cose
la mia amica non mi ha parlato per mesi.....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> saranno cazzi miei?



nel senso? cafoncella di borgata....


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora scusa..ho parlato cosi, sulla scia delle cose
> la mia amica non mi ha parlato per mesi.....


Io non ci parlo da 6 anni...e credimi quando ti dico che spero che continui a non farsi sentire...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ci parlo da 6 anni...e credimi quando ti dico che spero che continui a non farsi sentire...


Ti credo


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ti credo


Ecco...brava...
E tanto per spiegare il perchè del mio calzantissimo esempio posso dire che anche io in quell'occasione ho scoperto casualmente le cose che diceva questa di me (che mi diceva in faccia di quanto fossi la sua migliore amica!).
Cose anche più pesanti di quelle che abbiamo letto qui...e visto che per me tradimento è tradimento sia in coppia che in amicizia parlo con questa cognizione di causa.
La facciata del mantenere un rapporto che puzza di merda io non la reggo...non ce la faccio proprio...e quando sento cose del genere "aspetto quel giorno per X motivo" mi si chiude una vena...
Io in quell'occasione sarei dovuta stare lì accanto a lei a fare il sorrisino e magari fingere commozione in nome di cosa? Così nel caso del thread, deve stare lì seduto a tavola accanto a questa tizia? E magari abbracciarla e baciarla? Ma a me vengono i brividi solo a pensarci!
Gli amici, se sono amici, capiranno...se non lo fanno è perchè non vorranno farlo...sic et simpliciter.

Nel caso Snoopy potrà spiegare alle persone che reputa davvero importanti le sue ragioni, che non è sputtanare una persona, ma è solo dire come stanno le cose...


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

ok. ora che gli animi si sono calmati parliamo dell'anello di fidanzamento. 
Qualcuno vuole comprarlo ...  
(dicono che sdrammatizzare fa bene...vediamo)


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel senso? cafoncella di borgata....


ha parlato la miss pecorina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> ha parlato la miss pecorina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A te non piace?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ok. ora che gli animi si sono calmati parliamo dell'anello di fidanzamento.
> Qualcuno vuole comprarlo ...
> (dicono che sdrammatizzare fa bene...vediamo)


Ma anche no!
Puoi venderlo a ComproOro o robe del genere!!!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...brava...
> E tanto per spiegare il perchè del mio calzantissimo esempio posso dire che anche io in quell'occasione ho scoperto casualmente le cose che diceva questa di me (che mi diceva in faccia di quanto fossi la sua migliore amica!).
> Cose anche più pesanti di quelle che abbiamo letto qui...e visto che per me tradimento è tradimento sia in coppia che in amicizia parlo con questa cognizione di causa.
> La facciata del mantenere un rapporto che puzza di merda io non la reggo...non ce la faccio proprio...e quando sento cose del genere "aspetto quel giorno per X motivo" mi si chiude una vena...
> ...


seconod me dipende. le persone non capiscono l errore solo se glielo fai notare. lo capiscono quando lo capiscono.
la mia migliore amica, attuale migliore amica, quella di sempre, mi ha tradito. o meglio il mio ex ragazzo mi aveva tradito con lei.....io l ho perdonata, l ha rifatto ad un altra nostra amica che non sa nulla, li non l ho perdonata. solo che poi il bene andava oltre...e non ce l ho fatta a stare senza di lei.....le cose adesso sono apposto, parliamo di 7 anni fa.....ha capito . non lo rifara'. ci credo? boh, non so perche ma mi fido.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non piace?


devo spiegare la battuta che avevo fatto??????  che cosa triste....
io mi riferivo alla caciotta, il pecorino è una caciotta, non alla posizione


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ha parlato la miss pecorina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


miss pecorina?
mi stai provocando? 
te l ho gia detto latra volta, non ti infilare in un buco dal quale poi io non ti lascio uscire.....
su su metti un altra foto delle tue labbra, stavolta col calippo per; seno l idea non rende...lo dico per te


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Appunto*



birba ha detto:


> devo spiegare la battuta che avevo fatto??????  che cosa triste....
> io mi riferivo alla caciotta, il pecorino è una caciotta, non alla posizione


Io preferisco i formaggi francesi...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non piace?


ma secondo te? 
ma dove deve andare.....giusto con le foto....


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> miss pecorina?
> mi stai provocando?
> te l ho gia detto latra volta, non ti infilare in un buco dal quale poi io non ti lascio uscire.....
> su su metti un altra foto delle tue labbra, stavolta col calippo per; seno l idea non rende...lo dico per te


:rotfl:Ma sei tremendina....!


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma anche no!
> Puoi venderlo a ComproOro o robe del genere!!!


dai...porta fortuna! :rofl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> miss pecorina?
> mi stai provocando?
> te l ho gia detto latra volta, non ti infilare in un buco dal quale poi io non ti lascio uscire.....
> su su metti un altra foto delle tue labbra, stavolta col calippo per; seno l idea non rende...lo dico per te


leggi lillina, leggi, che era una battuta, cmq non mi fai paura eh, a minacciare sono capaci tutti, io sarò cafona, ma te non sei sicuramente educata


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> seconod me dipende. le persone non capiscono l errore solo se glielo fai notare. lo capiscono quando lo capiscono.
> la mia migliore amica, attuale migliore amica, quella di sempre, mi ha tradito. o meglio il mio ex ragazzo mi aveva tradito con lei.....io l ho perdonata, l ha rifatto ad un altra nostra amica che non sa nulla, li non l ho perdonata. solo che poi il bene andava oltre...e non ce l ho fatta a stare senza di lei.....le cose adesso sono apposto, parliamo di 7 anni fa.....ha capito . non lo rifara'. ci credo? boh, non so perche ma mi fido.


Se lo capirà lo capirà per i fatti suoi e non con me...ma davvero, non sto a parlare di una persona che per me non esiste nemmeno più...in 6 anni si cambia, mi auguro sia cambiata anche lei, ma sta di fatto che se mi finisce sotto le gonne lì rimane...
Anche il bene per me ha un limite...soprattutto in casi molto gravi...

Se ora ti fidi è perchè probabilmente hai motivo di fidarti...a volte l'istinto fa più del ragionamento!


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma sei tremendina....!


deve avere dei problemi con le foto, ma non capisco perchè, tu ne sai niente?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma sei tremendina....!


mi provocano.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ok. ora che gli animi si sono calmati parliamo dell'anello di fidanzamento.
> Qualcuno vuole comprarlo ...
> (dicono che sdrammatizzare fa bene...vediamo)


se me lo regali io lo prendo :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> leggi lillina, leggi, che era una battuta, cmq non mi fai paura eh, a minacciare sono capaci tutti, io sarò cafona, ma te non sei sicuramente educata


oddioooo ha detto minaccia!!! l ha detto!!!! uuuuuuuuuuu
ma chi ti minaccia chi?
vuoi rifare la scena di vittimismo dell inzio? aspetta che libero la scena...vai e' tutta tua


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



birba ha detto:


> deve avere dei problemi con le foto, ma non capisco perchè, tu ne sai niente?


No ,preferisco la pratica.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oddioooo ha detto minaccia!!! l ha detto!!!! uuuuuuuuuuu
> ma chi ti minaccia chi?
> vuoi rifare la scena di vittimismo dell inzio? aspetta che libero la scena...vai e' tutta tua


ti perdono solo perchè è evidente che hai dei problemi


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,preferisco la pratica.


pure i filmini, da quello che che ho letto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> pure i filmini, da quello che che ho letto :rotfl:


Si,vuoi darmi una mano?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ti perdono solo perchè è evidente che hai dei problemi


a si? e che problemi avrei io? fatti un esamino di coscienza....e sciacquati quella bocca prima di rivolgertio a me.....
ma le idiote tutte a me????


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,vuoi darmi una mano?


Io ne chiederei almeno due eh...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne chiederei almeno due eh...


L'altra mettila tu allora...


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Sogno un mondo in cui le macchinette del caffè distribuiscano anche tisane di tiglio e melissa.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a si? e che problemi avrei io? fatti un esamino di coscienza....e sciacquati quella bocca prima di rivolgertio a me.....
> ma le idiote tutte a me????


io attraggo casi umani, fai te


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> io attraggo casi umani, fai te


Io sono un bel casone umano.....!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io attraggo casi umani, fai te


mi dispiace per te.....mi fa un po pena pero'.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,vuoi darmi una mano?


ti reggo la telecamera così riprendo tutto?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un bel casone umano.....!


ecco pigliatela te questa qui, che secondo me e' pure frigida


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

sogno un mondo in cui la settimana prossima mi consolo con tilde e melissa ... :rotfl:
scusate... non ho bevuto, sono ubriaco.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te.....mi fa un po pena pero'.


ma sai, mi basta smettere di leggerti e ne ho uno in meno


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un bel casone umano.....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non è motivo di vanto, lo sai vero?


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sogno un mondo in cui la settimana prossima mi consolo con tilde e melissa ... :rotfl:
> scusate... non ho bevuto, sono ubriaco.



Buahuahuahuahuahuahuahu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sogno un mondo in cui la settimana prossima mi consolo con tilde e melissa ... :rotfl:
> scusate... non ho bevuto, sono ubriaco.


se ti piace è molto buona anche la tisana al finocchio


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma sai, mi basta smettere di leggerti e ne ho uno in meno


allora oltre che scema sei pure masochista....bah....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> se ti piace è molto buona anche la tisana al finocchio


non l'ho mai assaggiata ma degustibus...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non è motivo di vanto, lo sai vero?


Invece sembra che le donne apprezzino il mio casone.....credimi.:rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora oltre che scema sei pure masochista....bah....


ahahahah allora sei cattiva anche te, tratti male le persone hahahahaha non eri quella che "aborro" hahahahahahahahahaha no no continuo a leggerti, mi risollevi le giornate te hahaahhahahahaha


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece sembra che le donne apprezzino il mio casone.....credimi.:rotfl:


voglio le prove :rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> non l'ho mai assaggiata ma degustibus...


neanche io l'avevo bevuta mai prima di un paio di settimane fa


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> voglio le prove :rotfl:


Vieni a girare il filmino e poi vedi che bel casone umano che sono....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> neanche io l'avevo bevuta mai prima di un paio di settimane fa


interessante...racconta!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ahahahah allora sei cattiva anche te, tratti male le persone hahahahaha non eri quella che "aborro" hahahahahahahahahaha no no continuo a leggerti, mi risollevi le giornate te hahaahhahahahaha


tu non capisci un cazzo te l hanno mai detto? non credo.......non hai capito un cazzo del mio disxcorso di prima, parlavo di tradimenti.....
scusa, ma non hai corna da dispensare in giro come avevi bellamente scritto nel tuo DDD? e dai su che qui non te lo danno, vai...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> interessante...racconta!


ma non è una bella cosa, ho avuto problemi di salute


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni a girare il filmino e poi vedi che bel casone umano che sono....


dimmi dove e quando


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu non capisci un cazzo te l hanno mai detto? non credo.......non hai capito un cazzo del mio disxcorso di prima, parlavo di tradimenti.....
> scusa, ma non hai corna da dispensare in giro come avevi bellamente scritto nel tuo DDD? e dai su che qui non te lo danno, vai...


ma senza offendere non sai parlare? lo sai che l'offesa è l'ultima spiaggia di chi non ha niente da dire? :rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma non è una bella cosa, ho avuto problemi di salute


capita...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> capita...


vabbè, però mi piace, quindi me la bevo volentieri


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> dimmi dove e quando


Attenta che ti fai male...a me piace far male....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> vabbè, però mi piace, quindi me la bevo volentieri


e hai aspettato fino a due settimane fà? ...che spreco


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma senza offendere non sai parlare? lo sai che l'offesa è l'ultima spiaggia di chi non ha niente da dire? :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa è una massima eterna

Me la bloggo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma senza offendere non sai parlare? lo sai che l'offesa è l'ultima spiaggia di chi non ha niente da dire? :rotfl:


Dov è l offesa? Che non capisci un cazzo? È vero....che dispensi corna sono parole tue......che problemi hai? 
Ti ripeto ignorami..non rispondere....perche la mia pazienza ha un limite......


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Malva?


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Questa è una massima eterna
> 
> Me la bloggo.


ma che emozione


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenta che ti fai male...a me piace far male....


a me non piace invece


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Malva?


e passiflora.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> e hai aspettato fino a due settimane fà? ...che spreco


non lo sapevo che mi piaceva


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> a me non piace invece


Quando crescerai...vienimi a trovare....!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dov è l offesa? Che non capisci un cazzo? È vero....che dispensi corna sono parole tue......che problemi hai?
> Ti ripeto ignorami..non rispondere....perche la mia pazienza ha un limite......


Beh a dire il vero, 
Hai poca pazienza no?
Prendi foco con niente...

Ma scusami impara da me che sono mite e umile di cuore...

Pitosto de intimare ignorami, si fa prima a metter in ignore no?

Credimi poi vedi solo una scritta...


Questo messaggio è nascosto perché xxxxxxxx è nella tua lista ignorati.
Visualizza Messaggio

    Rimuovi utente dalla lista ignorati


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non lo sapevo che mi piaceva


beh complimenti...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando crescerai...vienimi a trovare....!


ormai mi sa che non cresco più


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> beh complimenti...


io sto parlando veraente di una tisana, tu di cosa?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> ormai mi sa che non cresco più


Peggio per te....ti perdi parecchio....


----------



## snoopy (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io sto parlando veraente di una tisana, tu di cosa?


tisana ovviamente...perché che hai pensato? :rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio per te....ti perdi parecchio....


me ne farò una ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> tisana ovviamente...perché che hai pensato? :rotfl:


diciamo che non eri molto chiaro


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



birba ha detto:


> me ne farò una ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Consolati così!


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Consolati così!


stanotte spero di dormire :rotfl:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...brava...
> E tanto per spiegare il perchè del mio calzantissimo esempio posso dire che anche io in quell'occasione ho scoperto casualmente le cose che diceva questa di me (che mi diceva in faccia di quanto fossi la sua migliore amica!).
> Cose anche più pesanti di quelle che abbiamo letto qui...e visto che per me tradimento è tradimento sia in coppia che in amicizia parlo con questa cognizione di causa.
> La facciata del mantenere un rapporto che puzza di merda io non la reggo...non ce la faccio proprio...e quando sento cose del genere "aspetto quel giorno per X motivo" mi si chiude una vena...
> ...


Assolutamente e totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> e passiflora.


bravo bracchetto, stavo per dirlo io.


----------



## morfeo78 (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


Sapendo questo dovresti sentirti più forte. Sai che lei è negativa e falsa perfino con l'amante. È fatta cosi. Inaffidabile nelle sue parole. Quando ti senti pronto a chiudere ricordatelo. Qualsiasi cosa dirà non ha valore...


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Sapendo questo dovresti sentirti più forte. Sai che lei è negativa e falsa perfino con l'amante. È fatta cosi. Inaffidabile nelle sue parole. Quando ti senti pronto a chiudere ricordatelo. Qualsiasi cosa dirà non ha valore...


sono d'accordo. Sono pronto a chiudere per la settimana prossima e mi aspetto reazioni forti... non me ne fregherà niente!


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Sono pronto a chiudere per la settimana prossima e mi aspetto reazioni forti... non me ne fregherà niente!


che non te ne fregherà niente è una bugia


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> che non te ne fregherà niente è una bugia


si hai ragione.:smile: Volevo dire non cederò qualsiasi cosa faccia!


----------



## birba (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si hai ragione.:smile: Volevo dire non cederò qualsiasi cosa faccia!


te lo auguro :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si hai ragione.:smile: Volevo dire non cederò qualsiasi cosa faccia!


ma pensi di tirare fuori tutto il merdone o... di darle uno schiaffo morale? io propenderei per la seconda, fossi in te...


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pensi di tirare fuori tutto il merdone o... di darle uno schiaffo morale? io propenderei per la seconda, fossi in te...


No, siccome è un mese che rimugino, sono oltre la rabbia. Voglio solo che se ne vada. Quindi le dirò come stanno le cose, che so tutto e che non voglio più una vita con lei. Se va in escandescenza mi metto in macchina e me ne vado in vacanza per 4-5 giorni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> No, siccome è un mese che rimugino, sono oltre la rabbia. Voglio solo che se ne vada. Quindi le dirò come stanno le cose, che so tutto e che non voglio più una vita con lei. Se va in escandescenza mi metto in macchina e me ne vado in vacanza per 4-5 giorni.


Io le direi che di lei non mi va bene più nulla ma dato che non sono tipo da restare e lamentarmi preferisco chiuderla
Dai, voglio strapparti un sorriso... lo so che è dura.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Nelle loro conversazioni c'era sempre il racconto delle "malefatte" dei rispettivi partner, spesso da parte di lei inventate. In ordine sparso lui/lei : ad es. ieri ho dovuto pulire tutta la casa (non vero) nonostante io lavoro tutta la settimana e lui no .... ... ... il week end è stato una palla, non abbiamo fatto niente (falso), mi sono dovuta sacrificare a fare sesso con lui/lei nel week end... .... , lui non fa niente, vorrei un uomo che va a lavorare tutte le mattine; mia moglie è una cretina, è così stupida che per un dolorino del bambino credeva avesse l'appendicite,... mia moglie ha speso un sacco di soldi per un paio di scarpe.... ... ecc ecc ecc.. ... ogni pretesto era buono. ... ogni cosa ingrandita o falsata per lamentarsi... ...


Simpaticissimi!!
Degni l'uno dell'altra.
Edit: errore di battitura


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io le direi che di lei non mi va bene più nulla ma dato che non sono tipo da restare e lamentarmi preferisco chiuderla
> Dai, voglio strapparti un sorriso... lo so che è dura.


Grazie.! 
La settimana prossima festeggio con qualche altra donna!


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Simpaticissimi!!
> Degli l'uno dell'altra.


due cretini ...  incapaci


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> No, siccome è un mese che rimugino, sono oltre la rabbia. Voglio solo che se ne vada. Quindi le dirò come stanno le cose, che so tutto e che non voglio più una vita con lei.* Se va in escandescenza* mi metto in macchina e me ne vado in vacanza per 4-5 giorni.


vista la stronza col botto che avevi vicino, direi che è probabile.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sogno un mondo in cui le macchinette del caffè distribuiscano anche tisane di tiglio e melissa.


Anche camomilla.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche camomilla.:up:


Sig.ra Brunilde, è desiderata nel 3d affianco, dovrebbe interloquire con la banana. Snoopy, vieni pure te che ci facciamo due risate.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sig.ra Brunilde, è desiderata nel 3d affianco, dovrebbe interloquire con la banana. Snoopy, vieni pure te che ci facciamo due risate.


Banana? Lo cerco.
:smile:


----------



## snoopy (16 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sig.ra Brunilde, è desiderata nel 3d affianco, dovrebbe interloquire con la banana. Snoopy, vieni pure te che ci facciamo due risate.


sto guardando il video di dario cassini... :rotfl:


----------



## Ataru (16 Aprile 2014)

Uff... non posso più approvare nessuno. Ma devo per forza darla anche alle banane per poterla ridare in giro?


----------



## Eliade (16 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Uff... non posso più approvare nessuno. Ma devo per forza darla anche alle banane per poterla ridare in giro?


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sogno un mondo in cui le macchinette del caffè distribuiscano anche tisane di tiglio e melissa.


Credo che le tisane alla maria siano più adeguate.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Dopo essermi letta tutto il 3d, spero che per Snoopy "l'ultima pasquetta" sia più lieve di quello che immaginava.
E spero anche in un fulmine bifido divino che in in un colpo solo ne silotta due.

La coppia merda
Lui e l'altro.



mamma mia...


----------



## snoopy (22 Aprile 2014)

*GRAZIE A TUTTI*

Amici senza il vostro sostegno e i vostri consigli non avrei avuto la stessa lucidità. 
Stamattina ho chiuso questo squallido capitolo della mia vita. 

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Amici senza il vostro sostegno e i vostri consigli non avrei avuto la stessa lucidità.
> Stamattina ho chiuso questo squallido capitolo della mia vita.
> 
> Grazie a tutti


cioe' c hai fatto??


----------



## snoopy (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe' c hai fatto??


si


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si


si che ? cosa hai fatto??


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Amici senza il vostro sostegno e i vostri consigli non avrei avuto la stessa lucidità.
> Stamattina ho chiuso questo squallido capitolo della mia vita.
> 
> Grazie a tutti





miss caciotta ha detto:


> si che ? cosa hai fatto??


Ha piantato la fidanzata fedifraga.   a uqesto punto sarebbe carino sapere come lei ha reagito alla cosa


----------



## snoopy (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si che ? cosa hai fatto??


le ho detto tutto e l'ho sbattuta fuori dalla mia vita.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> le ho detto tutto e l'ho sbattuta fuori dalla mia vita.


e come stai? e lei che ha detto?


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

E' che qui siamo un po' curiosi della cosa, di come si è evoluta, cosa hai detto, cosa ti ha risposto...insomma...la morbosità esce fuori, ma visto che ci hai raccontato il pre raccontaci anche il post!


----------



## snoopy (22 Aprile 2014)

sto una merda... ma ho strappato un dente molto malato finalmente. 
Lei ovviamente prima ha tentato di negare, poi di fronte all'evidenza ha ammesso, poi ha tentato di farsi perdonare... ecc ecc. Io sono stato inflessibile. Quando ha capito che non c'era più niente che potesse fare se n'è andata. 
Le rimangono le sue cose da prendere domani, io non mi farò trovare. 
Insomma è finita


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sto una merda... ma ho strappato un dente molto malato finalmente.
> Lei ovviamente prima ha tentato di negare, poi di fronte all'evidenza ha ammesso, poi ha tentato di farsi perdonare... ecc ecc. Io sono stato inflessibile. Quando ha capito che non c'era più niente che potesse fare se n'è andata.
> Le rimangono le sue cose da prendere domani, io non mi farò trovare.
> Insomma è finita


più semplice è stato di come ci si poteva aspettare fosse.


----------



## erab (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> le ho detto tutto e l'ho sbattuta fuori dalla mia vita.


Ma chissene di cosa ha detto lei.

SEI GRANDE SNOOP!!!! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> sto una merda... ma ho strappato un dente molto malato finalmente.
> Lei ovviamente prima ha tentato di negare, poi di fronte all'evidenza ha ammesso, poi ha tentato di farsi perdonare... ecc ecc. Io sono stato inflessibile. Quando ha capito che non c'era più niente che potesse fare se n'è andata.
> Le rimangono le sue cose da prendere domani, io non mi farò trovare.
> Insomma è finita


Meglio adesso,sta bagascia avrebbe continuato nella sua estenuante voglia di sgonfiare cazzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sto una merda... ma ho strappato un dente molto malato finalmente.
> Lei ovviamente prima ha tentato di negare, poi di fronte all'evidenza ha ammesso, poi ha tentato di farsi perdonare... ecc ecc. Io sono stato inflessibile. Quando ha capito che non c'era più niente che potesse fare se n'è andata.
> Le rimangono le sue cose da prendere domani, io non mi farò trovare.
> Insomma è finita


Coraggio ragazzo, passerà. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> più semplice è stato di come ci si poteva aspettare fosse.


quasi sempre alla fine è così... quando trovi il coraggio di affrontare una cosa, dopo spesso ti meravigli di quanto fosse "facile" rispetto al film che ti eri fatto in testa.


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2014)

Io invece ti faccio tante congratulazioni!
Hai preso un bel sei al superenalotto!!!!

Auguri, auguri, auguri, auguri..mi raccomando, non cedere, perché non è detto che non tenterà un approccio nel prossimo futuro.
Non tentare di metterti alla prova vedendola di nuovo, magari dovo aver avuto la sensazione che sia cambiata, etc..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Assapora questa straordinaria libertà!:up:


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

Come stai, Snoopy?
Guarda che noi siamo ancora qui, eh


----------



## snoopy (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Come stai, Snoopy?
> Guarda che noi siamo ancora qui, eh


Sto assaporando la libertà... ))) 
Che bello tornare a flirtare con una donna... l'avevo quasi dimenticato...


----------



## snoopy (23 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma chissene di cosa ha detto lei.
> 
> SEI GRANDE SNOOP!!!!
> 
> :abbraccio:



Grazie! questo abbraccio lo sento molto reale!


----------



## snoopy (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assapora questa straordinaria libertà!:up:


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> :up:


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa: ci siamo liberati della facocera :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## snoopy (23 Aprile 2014)

confesso però che in me c'è anche un vuoto, un senso di solitudine


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> confesso però che in me c'è anche un vuoto, un senso di solitudine


sarebbe strano se non ci fosse, nonostante tutto, secondo me. Ma, sempre secondo me, ti ripigli in fretta


----------



## snoopy (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarebbe strano se non ci fosse, nonostante tutto, secondo me. *Ma, sempre secondo me, ti ripigli in fretta*


:up:


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> A dir la verità lei mi apprezza per molti versi ma odia il fatto che non mi sono realizzato e quindi non le ho ancora dato la vita che voleva.


Non sei tu che devi darle la vita che voleva, è solo lei che può se vuole i baiocchi nella vita, mica mi aspetto che sia la mia compagna ad avere una buona posizione per vivere bene io, sarei solo felice se lei avesse una buona posizione, ma non mi aspetterei dopo di avrere una BMW nel mio garage o dei bellissimi viaggi solo perchè lei può, carissimo, se io voglio avere mi tiro su le maniche e faccio. 
Carissimo, cosa fare? Se aspetti ad affrontarla lei non capirà il perchè della tua insoddisfazione, e ascriverà a te la colpa di tutto, anzi potrebbe mollarti facendo passare te come il colpevole della fine del rapporto (e credimi non è bello passare per quello che non si è). 
Sii chiaro con lei, la comunicazione è tutto, dille che sai e dille che stai pensando cosa fare, dille che se lei è insoddisfatta da quello che fai tu, tu sei insoddisfatto di quello che "è lei", che è cosa ben peggiore e più grave e che stai pensando di come risolvere questo problema.

Se lei dicesse che lascia il tizio allora vai fino in fondo, dille che vuoi altresì rovinare un poco i gioci al tipo e che lei deve stare al gioco, cioè dovete dire tutto alla moglie di lui, da questo vedrai se lei tiene più a te o a lui.
Ah, per chi ti dice che questa parte è sbagliata, no, tu non la conosci lei e non le devi nulla, devi solo capire di chi prenderà le parti la tua compagna, questo è importante, diventa o un me o un lui, una decisione che diventa a senso unico per il futuro e che potrebbe aiutarti, non pensare agli altri, pensa solo a stare un poco meglio te, ti posso capire eccome.

Saluti
Daniele da Nanjing
凡   宁


----------



## disincantata (28 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Daniele. 

Bentornato. 

Condivido quasi tutti.  Ma la povera moglie che colpe ha?

Puo' metterla alla prova a parole.  Vedrebbe subito la reazione. 

Lasciando fuori la moglie. 
A mio parere guadagnerebbe Lasciandola.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele.
> 
> Bentornato.
> 
> ...


Infatti credo sia proprio questo il suggerimento di Daniele


----------



## lolapal (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Sto assaporando la libertà... )))
> Che bello tornare a flirtare con una donna... l'avevo quasi dimenticato...


Questa me l'ero persa!!!
Hai fatto bene ad affrontare il tutto a viso aperto... vedo che i contraccolpi li stai ammortizzando bene...

Ma lei se n'è andata così, alla fine? Non l'hai più sentita, né vista? Devo dire che mi sembra un po' strano dopo tanti anni di convivenza e i progetti insieme...

Comunque, un grande in bocca al lupo!


----------



## erab (28 Aprile 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei tu che devi darle la vita che voleva, è solo lei che può se vuole i baiocchi nella vita, mica mi aspetto che sia la mia compagna ad avere una buona posizione per vivere bene io, sarei solo felice se lei avesse una buona posizione, ma non mi aspetterei dopo di avrere una BMW nel mio garage o dei bellissimi viaggi solo perchè lei può, carissimo, se io voglio avere mi tiro su le maniche e faccio.
> Carissimo, cosa fare? Se aspetti ad affrontarla lei non capirà il perchè della tua insoddisfazione, e ascriverà a te la colpa di tutto, anzi potrebbe mollarti facendo passare te come il colpevole della fine del rapporto (e credimi non è bello passare per quello che non si è).
> Sii chiaro con lei, la comunicazione è tutto, dille che sai e dille che stai pensando cosa fare, dille che se lei è insoddisfatta da quello che fai tu, tu sei insoddisfatto di quello che "è lei", che è cosa ben peggiore e più grave e che stai pensando di come risolvere questo problema.
> 
> ...


Sei in ritardo, l'ha già lasciata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sei in ritardo, l'ha già lasciata.


è il fuso orario che lo frega


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare. 
L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi. 

Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!! 

Lei ha dovuto andarsene la mattina stessa, di fronte all'evidenza. Dopo 3 giorni è tornata con due amici per prendere tutte le sue cose. 
Sta malissimo, mi manda messaggi, cerca di chiamarmi, ha deciso di andare dallo psicoterapeuta ma io le ho confermato più volte che anche se risolvesse i suoi problemi la vita con me è comunque finita. Io non mi volto più indietro. E' stato bello per tanti anni poi è finita e l'abbiamo (forse più lei) trascinata per anni quando forse era il caso di chiudere. 

Ringrazio anche tanto chi mi ha scritto in privato!

Che dirvi: vi voglio bene!


----------



## erab (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## emme76 (28 Aprile 2014)

È evidente che a lui non vuole rinunciare. Io ti direi di lasciarla. Il parlare male alle spalle poi è una cosa abominevole.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2014)

Arrivi in ritardo  l'ha lasciata da una settimana....e pare già rinato


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


  e bravo joe falchetto! :smile: non è mai facile mettere ordine nella propria vita :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


:up: direi piuttosto che ti vuoi bene


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


complimenti...e se ti  fiondassi in una relazione anche adesso non ci sarebbe nulla da preoccuparsi.


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e bravo joe falchetto! :smile: non è mai facile mettere ordine nella propria vita :up:


Grazie! E' dura ma ho le idee chiare ora!


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up: direi piuttosto che ti vuoi bene


...si, ora sto cominciando a volermene!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...si, ora sto cominciando a volermene!


Penso che quando ti stabilizzerai capirai molte cose di quanto è accaduto che ancora non immagini.
Vivi sereno :up:


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> complimenti...e se ti  fiondassi in una relazione anche adesso non ci sarebbe nulla da preoccuparsi.


...non so...
Mi piacerebbe una relazione onesta, sana e sincera anche se dovesse durare una sera o una settimana ma per ora sicuramente non vorrei una relazione "impegnativa".


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...non so...
> Mi piacerebbe una relazione onesta, sana e sincera anche se dovesse durare una sera o una settimana ma per ora sicuramente non vorrei una relazione "impegnativa".


una relazione sana onesta e sincera è di per sé impegnativa


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che quando ti stabilizzerai capirai molte cose di quanto è accaduto che ancora non immagini.
> Vivi sereno :up:


non riesco ad immaginare... ma ti credo! 
grazie


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> una relazione sana onesta e sincera è di per sé impegnativa


Essere onesto e sincero per me non è impegnativo. Impegnativo è fare progetti insieme


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> non riesco ad immaginare... ma ti credo!
> grazie


è una regola aurea che dopo essersi allontanati da una situazione (principalmente di relazione) si capiscono/si vedono più chiare cose che prima non lo erano. che poi serva è tutto da vedere....


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Essere onesto e sincero per me non è impegnativo. Impegnativo è fare progetti insieme


ti garantisco che per molti lo è
l'avevo capito, stavo scherzando, ma non troppo

comunque mi sei simpatico perché hai il nome del mio cane


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ti garantisco che per molti lo è
> l'avevo capito, stavo scherzando, ma non troppo
> 
> comunque mi sei simpatico perché hai il nome del mio cane


...mi raccomando trattalo bene snoopy!


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...mi raccomando trattalo bene snoopy!


il mio cane è morto purtroppo


----------



## snoopy (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> il mio cane è morto purtroppo


mi dispiace. Prendine un altro!


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> mi dispiace. Prendine un altro!


non posso. vivo tra milano e genova...magari!!


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> *Essere onesto e sincero per me non è impegnativo*. Impegnativo è fare progetti insieme


Pure per me. Se mai è impegnativo il contrario... per me mentire e nascondere è una gran faticaccia!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Grazie! E' dura ma ho le idee chiare ora!


Buongiorno  certo è un po' dura che tu su questo rapporto hai messo tutto te stesso ma ora hai acquisito il tuo valore aggiunto, ora vedrai che ti sentirai rinnovato in tutto e anche entusiasta  se da una parte c'è la difficoltà del distacco sull'altro piatto della bilancia troverai l'entusiasmo di riscoprirti e l'adrenalina della rinascita  think positive !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...non so...
> Mi piacerebbe una relazione onesta, sana e sincera anche se dovesse durare una sera o una settimana ma per ora sicuramente non vorrei una relazione "impegnativa".


L'avrai, non avere fretta


----------



## lolapal (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


Buongiorno snoopy! :smile:
Sono veramente molto contenta per te di questo tuo stato d'animo.
Credo che tu sia arrivato qui comunque con le idee già chiare dentro di te, ma è molto piacevole vedere come questo posto può concretamente aiutare qualcuno.
Ora, però, tu resta qui, eh? Sarà presto il tuo turno di ricambiare...

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


Che bel post.Che possa essere di insegnamento a questi uomini debosciati del forum


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bel post.Che possa essere di insegnamento a questi uomini debosciati del forum



Ciao 

è incredibile, come si evince da storie così,
che solo quando viene toccato il proprio, 
si è disposti a far qualcosa per cambiare ... 
Il male dell'altro, proprio non viene considerato. 

Tanti auguri Snoopy ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è incredibile, come si evince da storie così,
> che solo quando viene toccato il proprio,
> ...


Ma la vita è una sola,il mare davanti il sole dietro,una paio di scarpe e la propria dignità,il resto sono squallide storie.


----------



## snoopy (29 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno snoopy! :smile:
> Sono veramente molto contenta per te di questo tuo stato d'animo.
> Credo che tu sia arrivato qui comunque con le idee già chiare dentro di te, ma è molto piacevole vedere come questo posto può concretamente aiutare qualcuno.
> Ora, però, tu resta qui, eh? Sarà presto il tuo turno di ricambiare...
> ...


Cercherò di restare! 
Questo forum è stata la concretizzazione di quello che ho sempre pensato della rete... la connessioni, il confronto tra molteplici cervelli può generare grandi cose! 
Complimenti a tutti e anche a me!


----------



## snoopy (29 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la vita è una sola,il mare davanti il sole dietro,una paio di scarpe e la propria dignità,il resto sono squallide storie.


:up:


----------



## snoopy (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è incredibile, come si evince da storie così,
> che solo quando viene toccato il proprio,
> ...



si, è vero. Questo è un insegnamento per tutti


----------



## Ataru (29 Aprile 2014)

Snoopy, sono molto felice per te


----------



## georgemary (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> cari amici, questo forum per me è stato meglio di una psicoterapia. Mi ha aiutato a capire quello che volevo e quello che dovevo fare.
> L'ho lasciata da quasi una settimana anche se in cuor mio erano due mesi.
> 
> Se non m'illudo mi sto riprendendo in fretta. Sono anche uscito con una ragazza sabato (solo come amica) perché ho voglia di compagnia femminile anche solo per parlare.... non preoccupatevi NON HO NESSUNA INTENZIONE di fiondarmi in un'altra relazione!!!!
> ...


Ho letto da poco la tua storia, credo che fosse l'unica cosa possibile da fare. Ti abbraccio ed in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono Enrico ho 36 anni e la mia partner ne ha 32. Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa storia anche perché la maggior parte degli amici che abbiamo sono in comune.
> Dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento l'anno scorso abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme.
> Da parte sua non è stata facile, io avevo un lavoro part time perché mi sono rimesso a studiare per completare la mia laurea che avevo lasciato anni fa. Ho comunque un'altra piccola entrata che mi permette di vivere. Lei ha il suo lavoro, sfruttato e sottopagato ma comunque "lavoro".
> ...


Per me devi fare due distinzioni base per uscirne dal problema. La prima in assoluto è la domanda (eterna) se la ami così come è. Se non la ami, è facile, la lasci e vai a cercarti un'altra ragazza.

La seconda è, come vuoi costruire la famiglia. Se aspetti che arrivi il momento giusto, mettici una pietra sopra e aspetta ancora 60 anni, perché da "oltretomba" qualunque momento è ideale. Pensa in primo luogo come vuoi e puoi farcelo tu senza che qualcuno ti aiuti. Se ami sinceramente, non vuoi e non puoi condizionare la persona che ami.

Se risponde al tuo amore e quindi anche lei ti ama, cercherà di realizzare la sua visione con te.

Fin quando sei alla ricerca di colpe, troverai sempre colpevoli. O tu o lei. Se vi parlate, non ci sono colpe, ma solo opinioni diverse, ma se vi amate, non sono ostacoli.

Quindi ripeto ancora una volta: vi amate? Tu la ami?


----------



## erab (29 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me devi fare due distinzioni base per uscirne dal problema. La prima in assoluto è la domanda (eterna) se la ami così come è. Se non la ami, è facile, la lasci e vai a cercarti un'altra ragazza.
> 
> La seconda è, come vuoi costruire la famiglia. Se aspetti che arrivi il momento giusto, mettici una pietra sopra e aspetta ancora 60 anni, perché da "oltretomba" qualunque momento è ideale. Pensa in primo luogo come vuoi e puoi farcelo tu senza che qualcuno ti aiuti. Se ami sinceramente, non vuoi e non puoi condizionare la persona che ami.
> 
> ...


L' ha già lasciata e sembra pure felice.


----------



## snoopy (30 Aprile 2014)

l'ho lasciata e non è che sia felice perché io la amavo. 
La amavo fino al giorno in cui ho scoperto quello che sapete, di nuovo. 
Da quel giorno il mio amore si è incrinato profondamente e non ho potuto fare altro che buttare via i cocci di una cosa che non si poteva più aggiustare. 

Sicuramente io ho le mie colpe nell'aver incrinato il suo amore che era intatto fino a qualche anno fa ma questo non giustifica quello che ha fatto. Nessuno merita di essere tradito e in quel modo. Si può meritare di essere lasciati si ma tradire la fiducia e l'amore proprio NO! Potevo passare su una scappatella, ma su un rapporto di anni NO! Per di più reiterato dopo la prima scoperta... 

E' finita. Ci sto male e starò ancora male per un po' ma passerà com'è normale che sia. Ora devo pensare alla mia vita e ai miei problemi che non sono pochi. 

Salute amici!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> l'ho lasciata e non è che sia felice perché io la amavo.
> La amavo fino al giorno in cui ho scoperto quello che sapete, di nuovo.
> Da quel giorno il mio amore si è incrinato profondamente e non ho potuto fare altro che buttare via i cocci di una cosa che non si poteva più aggiustare.
> 
> ...


ciao Snoopy. E' una notte buia e tempestosa... ma passerà


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si può meritare di essere lasciati si ma tradire la fiducia e l'amore proprio NO!


Sono d'accordo. Se me lo merito, lasciami!


----------



## snoopy (1 Maggio 2014)

Ciao amici,  
stamattina sto bene. Assaggiò la libertà, faccio nuove conoscenze e penso a divertirmi. 
So che sono alti e bassi ma va bene così. 
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## oceansize (1 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao amici,
> stamattina sto bene. Assaggiò la libertà, faccio nuove conoscenze e penso a divertirmi.
> So che sono alti e bassi ma va bene così.
> Buona giornata a tutti!


Bravo, hai avuto coraggio ed hai fatto la scelta giusta.
Non sarà sempre facile ma la vita è una e breve, scegli sempre il meglio per te, auguri!!!


----------



## disincantata (1 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> l'ho lasciata e non è che sia felice perché io la amavo.
> La amavo fino al giorno in cui ho scoperto quello che sapete, di nuovo.
> Da quel giorno il mio amore si è incrinato profondamente e non ho potuto fare altro che buttare via i cocci di una cosa che non si poteva più aggiustare.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto la scelta giusta.  Avresti sofferto di piu" perdonandola una seconda volta.


----------



## snoopy (6 Maggio 2014)

Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo. 
Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc. 
Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato... 
.... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso... 

Spero che questo post possa aiutare persone che vivono la mia stessa situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo.
> Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc.
> Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato...
> .... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo.
> Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc.
> Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato...
> .... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso...
> ...


----------



## georgemary (7 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo.
> Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc.
> Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato...
> .... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso...
> ...


:up: Evviva!


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo.
> Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc.
> Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato...
> .... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso...
> ...


La tua testimonianza mi fa solo che piacere.La fine di una storia MALATA non è la fine di tutto,può essere l'inizio di una vita migliore.


----------



## erab (7 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Stamattina parlando con un amico gli raccontavo di tutte le cose che sto facendo in questo periodo.
> Mi sto godendo la libertà. Sto conoscendo un sacco di persone nuove. Frequento donne, faccio sport, esperienze nuove ecc. ecc.
> Lui ad un certo punto mi ha detto: "sei felice!" io sono rimasto spiazzato... non ci avevo pensato...
> .... non ci ho mai creduto ma forse le cose non avvengono per caso...
> ...


In questi casi adoro dire "te l' avevo detto"


----------



## zanna (7 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua testimonianza mi fa solo che piacere.La fine di una storia MALATA non è la fine di tutto,può essere l'inizio di una vita migliore.


Mah nella sfiga diciamo che al nostro bracchetto è andata di culo ... pensa se la romanticona avesse accettato di sposarsi magari regalandogli un pargolo/a ... li si che sarebbero stati uccelli per diabetici :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## snoopy (7 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah nella sfiga diciamo che al nostro bracchetto è andata di culo ... pensa se la romanticona avesse accettato di sposarsi magari regalandogli un pargolo/a ... li si che sarebbero stati uccelli per diabetici :scared::scared::scared:


è infatti è quello che mi dico spesso. Mi sarei messo in una gabbia da cui sarebbe stato moooolto più complicato uscire.


----------



## snoopy (7 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> In questi casi adoro dire "te l' avevo detto"


:smile:


----------



## snoopy (7 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua testimonianza mi fa solo che piacere.La fine di una storia MALATA non è la fine di tutto,può essere l'inizio di una vita migliore.


:up:


----------



## zanna (7 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> è infatti è quello che mi dico spesso. Mi sarei messo in una gabbia da cui sarebbe stato moooolto più complicato uscire.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ataru (7 Maggio 2014)

:up:


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> è infatti è quello che mi dico spesso. Mi sarei messo in una gabbia da cui sarebbe stato moooolto più complicato uscire.


Ma la signora non ha nemmeno ritentato qualche sorta di approccio? Nemmeno per interposta persona?


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma la signora non ha nemmeno ritentato qualche sorta di approccio? Nemmeno per interposta persona?


Si ci prova in tutti i modi. Mi chiama spesso. Mi manda un sacco di messaggi ma io dimentico perfino di leggerli..  
Sono in un altro mondo ora...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> Si ci prova in tutti i modi. Mi chiama spesso. Mi manda un sacco di messaggi ma io dimentico perfino di leggerli..
> Sono in un altro mondo ora...


Dajie snoopy sei il mio cazzo di mito.Anzi sai che c'è?che dovresti incontrarla,inculartela,lasciargli 20 euro e risparire!Cari cialtroni del forum questo significa ESSERE UOMINI.:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si ci prova in tutti i modi. Mi chiama spesso. Mi manda un sacco di messaggi ma io dimentico perfino di leggerli..
> Sono in un altro mondo ora...


ottimo!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ottimo!


Solo ottimo?Ma cazzo snoopy è l'utente dell'anno,voglio una foto di snoopy e mandarla a spider....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo ottimo?Ma cazzo snoopy è l'utente dell'anno,voglio una foto di snoopy e mandarla a spider....


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


>


Baciate il culo a snoopy.


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

hahahah... grazie...


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2014)

*Confermo Oscuro*

Snoopy è:

L'UTENTE DELL'ANNO!!!

Me lo bacerei tutto!!! :up::up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> hahahah... grazie...


Dacci il tuo indirizzo ed organizzo un pulmann di donne che ti verranno a baciare con languore il culo!Diletta è la prima.SNOOPY A'CAROGNA!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Snoopy è:
> 
> L'UTENTE DELL'ANNO!!!
> 
> Me lo bacerei tutto!!! :up::up:


Ecco una grande donna.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2014)

SNOOPY FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Snoopy cambia pc però, è un po' vecchio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

HAHAHAA ... .:rotfl: siete grandi!  Mi fate imbarazzare. 
Io abito in campania. Chiunque volesse mi contatti in privato! 
Io mi sto divertendo un mondo in questo periodo quindi se qualcuno si vuole aggiungere sarà ben accetto. 
Baci e abbracci a tutti!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> HAHAHAA ... .:rotfl: siete grandi!  Mi fate imbarazzare.
> Io abito in campania. Chiunque volesse mi contatti in privato!
> Io mi sto divertendo un mondo in questo periodo quindi se qualcuno si vuole aggiungere sarà ben accetto.
> Baci e abbracci a tutti!!!!


E CAZZO!Non avevo dubbi,UN UOMO DEL SUD CON DUE COGLIONI GROSSI COME IL VESUVIO.Come volevasi dimostrare,l'ennesima dimostrazione che io conosco .....e gli altri non capiscono un cazzo.C'ERA DA SCOMMETTERE CHE SNOOPY fosse campano!:up::up::up::up::upiacere paesano mio.:up:


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E CAZZO!Non avevo dubbi,UN UOMO DEL SUD CON DUE COGLIONI GROSSI COME IL VESUVIO.Come volevasi dimostrare,l'ennesima dimostrazione che io conosco .....e gli altri non capiscono un cazzo.C'ERA DA SCOMMETTERE CHE SNOOPY fosse campano!:up::up::up::up::upiacere paesano mio.:up:


Piacere... Siamo vicini! Che bello
Devo dire che ho sentito vicini tutti voi. Mi avete aiutato tantissimo e continuate a farlo. 
:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*sNOOPY*



snoopy ha detto:


> Piacere... Siamo vicini! Che bello
> Devo dire che ho sentito vicini tutti voi. Mi avete aiutato tantissimo e continuate a farlo.
> :bacio:


Piacere mio.Noi uomini del sud sappiamo ancora cosa significa amor proprio e dignità.Napoletano di nascita e orgogliosissimo di esserlo,nonostante tutto...


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si ci prova in tutti i modi. Mi chiama spesso. Mi manda un sacco di messaggi ma io dimentico perfino di leggerli..
> *Sono in un altro mondo ora...*


Capito sei in modalità off ... quando si tira troppo la corda poi la si spezza!
Cmq questi repentini (per carità ammissibili e comprensibili) cambi mi han sempre lasciato perplesso ... sarò ben strano io


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piacere mio.Noi uomini del sud sappiamo ancora cosa significa amor proprio e dignità.Napoletano di nascita e orgogliosissimo di esserlo,nonostante tutto...


Leggo un pò troppa partigianeria :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Leggo un pò troppa partigianeria :thinking::thinking::thinking:


Si,faccio ammenda,hai ragione.


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Capito sei in modalità off ... quando si tira troppo la corda poi la si spezza!
> Cmq questi repentini (per carità ammissibili e comprensibili) cambi mi han sempre lasciato perplesso ... sarò ben strano io


Mi sto divertendo perché so come funziona chiudere una storia così importante...ci vogliono mesi! Quindi io sto facendo di tutto per distrarmi e ci riesco molto bene. Sto gustando un nuovo mondo che avevo dimenticato quello della libertà. Quello di fare tutto quello che mi pare, di conoscere molte nuove persone, di fare cose nuove e divertenti. 

So che sono in una fase e che passerà ma nel frattempo io avrò metabolizzato molto di più e forse (chissà) sarò pronto per un'altra storia importante.... ma sono convinto che questa arriverà per caso...senza andarmela a cercare! ;-)


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fotogenico!!!


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Capito sei in modalità off ... quando si tira troppo la corda poi la si spezza!
> Cmq questi repentini (per carità ammissibili e comprensibili) cambi mi han sempre lasciato perplesso ... sarò ben strano io


Ecco, questi cambi lasciano perplessa anche me...c'è però da dire che potrebbe essere una buona botta di vita per ripartire senza troppo dolore...

La cosa che mi aveva infastidita era il fatto di aspettare Pasqua per il discorso di amicizie...
Se comunque ha chiuso, l'ha fanculizzata veramente allora sì...è un grande davvero!! E ha fatto solo che bene!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Mi sto divertendo perché so come funziona chiudere una storia così importante...ci vogliono mesi! Quindi io sto facendo di tutto per distrarmi e ci riesco molto bene. Sto gustando un nuovo mondo che avevo dimenticato quello della libertà. Quello di fare tutto quello che mi pare, di conoscere molte nuove persone, di fare cose nuove e divertenti.
> 
> So che sono in una fase e che passerà ma nel frattempo io avrò metabolizzato molto di più e forse (chissà) sarò pronto per un'altra storia importante.... ma sono convinto che questa arriverà per caso...senza andarmela a cercare! ;-)


secondo me c'è un altro fattore in gioco: quella ragazza, oltretutto, non ti faceva sentire "all'altezza".
Ti faceva sentire deludente.
Forse... dico forse... ti stai riappropriando della stima di te stesso.
Non cascarci più in una trappola del genere, chi ti ama ti apprezza, ancor prima di amarti.


----------



## zanna (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un altro fattore in gioco: quella ragazza, oltretutto, non ti faceva sentire "all'altezza".
> Ti faceva sentire deludente.
> Forse... dico forse... ti stai riappropriando della stima di te stesso.
> Non cascarci più in una trappola del genere, chi ti ama ti apprezza, ancor prima di amarti.


:up: anche se ... il rischio che si corre, in questi casi, è di tendere ad eccedere (magari pure inconsciamente)


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, questi cambi lasciano perplessa anche me...c'è però da dire che potrebbe essere una buona botta di vita per ripartire senza troppo dolore...
> 
> La cosa che mi aveva infastidita era il fatto di *aspettare Pasqua per il discorso di amicizie...*
> Se comunque ha chiuso, l'ha fanculizzata veramente allora sì...è un grande davvero!! E ha fatto solo che bene!!!


Non sono per niente pentito di aver aspettato pasqua! Di fatto è stata l'ultima volta che ho visto i soliti amici e i nipotini tutti insieme. Si pian piano andrò a trovarli tutti ma per il momento preferisco così.


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :up: anche se ... il rischio che si corre, in questi casi, è di tendere ad eccedere (magari pure inconsciamente)


E' anche per questo che rimarrò in questo forum...per i vostri consigli. A volte una *visione dall'esterno*, tra l'altro di persone in gamba come la maggior parte di voi, riesce ad essere molto più efficace di tante altre cose. 
Se vi va tenetemi d'occhio allora!


----------



## snoopy (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un altro fattore in gioco: quella ragazza, oltretutto, non ti faceva sentire "all'altezza".
> Ti faceva sentire deludente.
> Forse... dico forse... ti stai riappropriando della stima di te stesso.
> Non cascarci più in una trappola del genere, chi ti ama ti apprezza, ancor prima di amarti.


:up:


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Capito sei in modalità off ... quando si tira troppo la corda poi la si spezza!
> Cmq questi repentini (per carità ammissibili e comprensibili) cambi mi han sempre lasciato perplesso ... sarò ben strano io


Invece io capisco che sia una reazione, positiva, che scatta quando si arriva a quel senso di disgusto che sicuramente ha provato Snoopy.
E' come se volesse buttarsi nel fiume impetuoso della vita per non pensare a questa bruttissima storia, lui vuole distaccarsene il più velocemente possibile così da evitare di venirne intaccato e quindi, in qualche modo, "contaminato" dal male.
E' il trionfo dell'onestà e dell'amor proprio che è sacrosanto.


----------



## Ataru (9 Maggio 2014)

Snoopy sta facendo quello che mi prefiggo di fare io (se avrò la sua stessa forza) qualora con la mia compagna dovesse andare tutto a puttane... Impegnare la testa in cose piacevoli e conoscere gente nuova. Per me che sono un timido sarebbe una grande impresa. Bravo Soopy! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Snoopy sta facendo quello che mi prefiggo di fare io (se avrò la sua stessa forza) qualora con la mia compagna dovesse andare tutto a puttane... Impegnare la testa in cose piacevoli e conoscere gente nuova. Per me che sono un timido sarebbe una grande impresa. Bravo Soopy! :up:


ma tu hai news? come vanno le cose?


----------



## Ataru (9 Maggio 2014)

Volevo scrivere un aggiornamento, ma non ho avuto modo. Nessuno sviluppo sostanziale comunque. Sono fermo. Non so che strada prendere.


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non sono per niente pentito di aver aspettato pasqua! Di fatto è stata l'ultima volta che ho visto i soliti amici e i nipotini tutti insieme. Si pian piano andrò a trovarli tutti ma per il momento preferisco così.


Mica ho detto "pentiti!!!".
Ho solo dato una mia opinione su quell'aspetto...
Per il resto sono contenta per te! E vedi di continuare così!!


----------



## snoopy (10 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mica ho detto "pentiti!!!".
> Ho solo dato una mia opinione su quell'aspetto...
> Per il resto sono contenta per te! *E vedi di continuare così!!*


 Stasera sto ospitando due ragazze straniere. Non succederà niente lo so ma il fatto di stare in loro compagnia per me è una manna dal cielo. Ci siamo fatti un sacco di risate! Niente di più ma per me va benissimo!  
Sono contento così


----------



## snoopy (10 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece io capisco che sia una reazione, positiva, che scatta quando si arriva a quel senso di disgusto che sicuramente ha provato Snoopy.
> E' come se volesse buttarsi nel fiume impetuoso della vita per non pensare a questa bruttissima storia, lui vuole distaccarsene il più velocemente possibile così da evitare di venirne intaccato e quindi, in qualche modo, "contaminato" dal male.
> E' il trionfo dell'onestà e dell'amor proprio che è sacrosanto.


:up::up::up:
preso in pieno!!! Grande diletta!


----------



## snoopy (13 Maggio 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, 
non so se è normale ma io praticamente non la penso più. 
Penso solo alle donne che ho visto ultimamente. 
Io la amavo ma forse lei mi ha reso il distacco abbastanza facile...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> non so se è normale ma io praticamente non la penso più.
> Penso solo alle donne che ho visto ultimamente.
> Io la amavo ma forse lei mi ha reso il distacco abbastanza facile...



per me ti stai "dissociando" da questa situazione, ma non la stai metabolizzando. attento a non farti male.


----------



## snoopy (13 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> per me ti stai "dissociando" da questa situazione, ma non la stai metabolizzando. attento a non farti male.


Come faccio a capire se non sto metabolizzando?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Snoopy*



snoopy ha detto:


> Stasera sto ospitando due ragazze straniere. Non succederà niente lo so ma il fatto di stare in loro compagnia per me è una manna dal cielo. Ci siamo fatti un sacco di risate! Niente di più ma per me va benissimo!
> Sono contento così


GRANDE!E allora mi raccomando stasera ti vesti preciso,profumato,e quando suonano le ragazze vai ad aprire alla porta con quel tuo bel cazzone a bandiera,gli sfoderi sti 25 cm di salamella campana e vedi che apprezzeranno.:up:


----------



## snoopy (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRANDE!E allora mi raccomando stasera ti vesti preciso,profumato,e quando suonano le ragazze vai ad aprire alla porta con quel tuo bel cazzone a bandiera,gli sfoderi sti 25 cm di salamella campana e vedi che apprezzeranno.:up:


hahah... non è esattamente il mio stile   e comunque non sono rocco siffredi! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



snoopy ha detto:


> hahah... non è esattamente il mio stile   e comunque non sono rocco siffredi! :rotfl:


Sei un uomo con le palle quindi tranquillo,giacca,cravatta e cazzo di fuori....fidati!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un uomo con le palle quindi tranquillo,giacca,cravatta e cazzo di fuori....fidati!


madonna mia.....non ho nemmeno letto il nick, ho letto solo cazzo duro....e mi son detta: eccolo, e' tornato


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> madonna mia.....non ho nemmeno letto il nick, ho letto solo cazzo duro....e mi son detta: eccolo, e' tornato


Non sono mai andato via....!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono mai andato via....!


ieri no estavi. l altro ieri no estavi tambien.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri no estavi. l altro ieri no estavi tambien.


Io la domenica e il lunedì son impegnato all'università per studi anali.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io la domenica e il lunedì son impegnato all'università per studi anali.


ah. progressi?
ma come insegnante o come allievo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. progressi?
> ma come insegnante o come allievo?


Sono il rettore.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono il rettore.


mmmm Retto Re

Re eretto

Re eletto

mmmm

 mi iscrivo....mi sa che io in campo anale ho bisogno di aiuto


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Come faccio a capire se non sto metabolizzando?



eh, bella domanda. 
magari mi sbaglio, e ti auguro di non accusare mai il colpo, ma ho come la sensazione che tu sti inconsciamente evitando di affrontare la cosa...ma prima o poi tornerà a galla.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmmm Retto Re
> 
> Re eretto
> 
> ...


Per te sono sempre a disposizione,quando vorrai farti scotennare quelle chiappe plumbee..io ci sono.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per te sono sempre a disposizione,quando vorrai farti scotennare quelle chiappe plumbee..io ci sono.


ossignore, forse penso di dover iniziare con qualcosa di piu soft no?


----------



## snoopy (13 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh, bella domanda.
> magari mi sbaglio, e ti auguro di non accusare mai il colpo, ma ho come la sensazione che tu sti inconsciamente evitando di affrontare la cosa...ma prima o poi tornerà a galla.


....però io ho sofferto moltissimo tutto il tempo in cui l'ho registrata e anche un po' di tempo dopo averla lasciata. Poi mi sono dato alle distrazioni.... 
Spero che ti sbagli. Mi fa molto piacere che mi fai riflettere. Grazie.  E' principalmente per questo che sono qui!


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> per me ti stai "dissociando" da questa situazione, ma non la stai metabolizzando. attento a non farti male.


Sto pensando molto a quello che mi hai detto. Effettivamente il rischio c'è. Negli anni ho imparato a non sottovalutare cose del genere. 
Grazie di nuovo! :applauso:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Sto pensando molto a quello che mi hai detto. Effettivamente il rischio c'è. Negli anni ho imparato a non sottovalutare cose del genere.
> Grazie di nuovo! :applauso:



ma non vi siete più rivisti?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Sto pensando molto a quello che mi hai detto. Effettivamente il rischio c'è. Negli anni ho imparato a non sottovalutare cose del genere.
> Grazie di nuovo! :applauso:


e di cosa figurati,


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non vi siete più rivisti?


No, lei mi ha chiamato e messaggiato tante volte ma non ci siamo rivisti. Io mi sono dato alla pazza gioia ma adesso mi calmo un pochino. Anche se ora non me ne rendo conto forse ho bisogno di metabolizzare come dice simy...


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> No, lei mi ha chiamato e messaggiato tante volte ma non ci siamo rivisti. Io mi sono dato alla pazza gioia ma adesso mi calmo un pochino. Anche se ora non me ne rendo conto forse ho bisogno di metabolizzare come dice simy...



in effetti la penso anch'io così
e tu le rispondevi?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> No, lei mi ha chiamato e messaggiato tante volte ma non ci siamo rivisti. Io mi sono dato alla pazza gioia ma adesso mi calmo un pochino. Anche se ora non me ne rendo conto forse ho bisogno di metabolizzare come dice simy...


Io ti parlo per quella che è stata la mia esperienza. nascondere la polvere sotto un tappeto non risolve il problema, la polvere sta sempre li, solo che non la vedi


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti la penso anch'io così
> e tu le rispondevi?


qualche volta ho risposto perché mi cercava per questioni pratiche dato che mi occupavo io di tutti i suoi affari. Ma ho sempre tagliato a corto. Le ho detto che io ci sono in caso di bisogno ma per parlare no.


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ti parlo per quella che è stata la mia esperienza. nascondere la polvere sotto un tappeto non risolve il problema, la polvere sta sempre li, solo che non la vedi


Cara simy non mi sento di nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto, nel senso che io ho sofferto e pure tanto anche se per un tempo limitato.  
Però sto facendo una vita troppo piena di emozioni al momento. Non vorrei coprire troppo i sentimenti sottostanti...non voglio rischiare di sottovalutare la cosa insomma.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> qualche volta ho risposto perché mi cercava per questioni pratiche dato che mi occupavo io di tutti i suoi affari. Ma ho sempre tagliato a corto. Le ho detto che io ci sono in caso di bisogno ma *per parlare no.*



emettevi solo versi?:mrgreen:

hai fatto bene, tanto facile che fossero scuse o semiscuse!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Cara simy non mi sento di nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto, nel senso che io ho sofferto e pure tanto anche se per un tempo limitato.
> *Però sto facendo una vita troppo piena di emozioni al momento. Non vorrei coprire troppo i sentimenti sottostanti...non voglio rischiare di sottovalutare la cosa insomma.*


il neretto intendevo, non che tu non abbia sofferto. ci mancherebbe


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> emettevi solo versi?:mrgreen:
> 
> hai fatto bene, tanto facile che fossero scuse o semiscuse!


ahahaha!  
si spesso lo erano. Ora si è rassegnata!


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> il neretto intendevo, non che tu non abbia sofferto. ci mancherebbe


Simy mi sono innamorato di te: sei intelligente, sensibile e hai 3 aforismi fantastici! 
Scherzo ovviamente... volevo solo farti i complimenti! :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy mi sono innamorato di te: sei intelligente, sensibile e hai 3 aforismi fantastici!
> Scherzo ovviamente... volevo solo farti i complimenti! :up:



:kiss::inlove:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss::inlove:


Ce sta a provà ce sta a provà!!!


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce sta a provà ce sta a provà!!!


no no... sono in pausa! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> no no... sono in pausa! :mrgreen:


Bravo fanciullo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce sta a provà ce sta a provà!!!



Allora non ha capito nulla dei miei discorsi :mrgreen:


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora non ha capito nulla dei miei discorsi :mrgreen:



che vuoi...c'ho preso la mano... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> che vuoi...c'ho preso la mano... :rotfl:









:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora non ha capito nulla dei miei discorsi :mrgreen:


Eh bè, ma che ci dobbiamo fare!??!?!


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

*prova*

prova


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> prova


sa sa prova prova


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sa sa prova prova


fai anche la spiritosa! Mi stai mettendo alla prova... guarda che poi ricado nella tentazione! :rock:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy mi sono innamorato di te: sei intelligente, sensibile e hai 3 aforismi fantastici!
> Scherzo ovviamente... volevo solo farti i complimenti! :up:


Snoopino... io sono la zia. La zia crudele e spietata. Tanto per darti il quadro, guai a chi mi tocca Simy.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> fai anche la spiritosa! Mi stai mettendo alla prova... guarda che poi ricado nella tentazione! :rock:


no, ma me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento :mrgreen:


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Snoopino... io sono la zia. La zia crudele e spietata. Tanto per darti il quadro, guai a chi mi tocca Simy.


tranquilla non voglio toccarla! :rotfl: 

_PS: è solo una battuta non voglio offendere nessuno! _


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> tranquilla non voglio toccarla! :rotfl:
> 
> _PS: è solo una battuta non voglio offendere nessuno! _


ecco, amore platonico... vabbè... me ne farò una ragione


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, amore platonico... vabbè... me ne farò una ragione


so tutto sull argomento. posso aiutarti


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> so tutto sull argomento. posso aiutarti


grazie cara iange:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, amore platonico... vabbè... me ne farò una ragione


Sei diventata un'altra volta un'amica speciale.......


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei diventata un'altra volta un'amica speciale.......



che culo :mrgreen:

la devo smettere di essere un'utente rassicurante


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, amore platonico... vabbè... me ne farò una ragione


la battuta non era in senso platonico...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie cara iange:


no simy non piangere. ci sono io. 
io e JB possiamo spiegarti come si fa a vivere una more platonico non ricambiato. e' piu facile di quel che credi....
in poche parole....fai tutto da sola


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> la battuta non era in senso platonico...



stai peggiorando la tua situazione, sappilo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no simy non piangere. ci sono io.
> io e JB possiamo spiegarti come si fa a vivere una more platonico non ricambiato. e' piu facile di quel che credi....
> in poche parole....*fai tutto da sola *


tutto tutto?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto tutto?


no litigare lo si puo fare in due 
per il resto si purtroppo


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> stai peggiorando la tua situazione, sappilo :mrgreen:


e che fai poi mi picchi....?    :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> la battuta non era in senso platonico...


in che senso giovanotto? Che intenzioni hai? Lavori? Hai casa di proprietà?


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso giovanotto? Che intenzioni hai? Lavori? Hai casa di proprietà?


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> e che fai poi mi picchi....? :rotfl:


no, ti presento Yuma


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ti presento Yuma


Non la conosco ma ha il nome da pantera...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non la conosco ma ha il nome da pantera...



è il mio cane 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono il rettore.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è il mio cane
> 
> :mrgreen:


sono mooolto simpatico ai cani! ;-)

Grazie per le risate! Ora devo chiudere. 

Ciao Simy!!!! :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ....però io ho sofferto moltissimo tutto il tempo in cui l'ho registrata e anche un po' di tempo dopo averla lasciata. Poi mi sono dato alle distrazioni....
> Spero che ti sbagli. Mi fa molto piacere che mi fai riflettere. Grazie.  E' principalmente per questo che sono qui!


Se può rincuorarti a me è successo come sta succedendo a te ... Avevo talmente subito una relazione che negli ultimi tempi prima che degenerasse nella scoperta del tradimento era stata così difficile da portare avanti che poi chiuso i giochi mi sono sentita più leggera, di nuovo riappropriata della mia vita :mrgreen: non ho più avuto contraccolpi e lui per diverso tempo mi ha cercato ma nonostante ciò per me era finita, stop , closed:mrgreen:


----------



## snoopy (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se può rincuorarti a me è successo come sta succedendo a te ... Avevo talmente subito una relazione che negli ultimi tempi prima che degenerasse nella scoperta del tradimento era stata così difficile da portare avanti che poi chiuso i giochi mi sono sentita più leggera, di nuovo riappropriata della mia vita :mrgreen: non ho più avuto contraccolpi e lui per diverso tempo mi ha cercato ma nonostante ciò per me era finita, stop , closed:mrgreen:


Si questo mi rincuora un poco! ;-) grazie


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sono mooolto simpatico ai cani! ;-)
> 
> Grazie per le risate! Ora devo chiudere.
> 
> Ciao Simy!!!! :bacio:


ciao caro! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sono mooolto simpatico ai cani! ;-)
> 
> Grazie per le risate! Ora devo chiudere.
> 
> Ciao Simy!!!! :bacio:


vai, vai.
Ricordati però che per tutto quello che riguarda Simy devi chiedere il permesso a me.
E voglio conoscere la famiglia, naturalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che culo :mrgreen:
> 
> la devo smettere di essere un'utente rassicurante


Con l'avatar che hai sei molto rassicurante però


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no simy non piangere. ci sono io.
> io e JB possiamo spiegarti come si fa a vivere una more platonico non ricambiato. e' piu facile di quel che credi....
> in poche parole....fai tutto da sola


Quindi JB che dovrebbe spiegare ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Si questo mi rincuora un poco! ;-) grazie


Prego


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con l'avatar che hai sei molto rassicurante però


dici che devo trovare un avatar da bad girl?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che devo trovare un avatar da bad girl?


che devi trovare tu? eh?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che devi trovare tu? eh?


niente :fischio:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che devo trovare un avatar da bad girl?


Io dico che devi esser come ti senti :smile: a me il tuo avatar piace ma certo esprime dolcezza e amabilità se è la trasgressione che  vuoi esprimere non mi sembra calzante


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che devi trovare tu? eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi JB che dovrebbe spiegare ? :singleeye:


Nulla. Era solo per fare l esempio di amore platonico non ricambiato.  Jb anzi mi da pure troppa corda....mi desse pure qualcos altro saremmo tutti piu felici.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Nulla. Era solo per fare l esempio di amore platonico non ricambiato.  Jb anzi mi da pure troppa corda....mi desse pure qualcos altro saremmo tutti piu felici.


Sto JB tutto fumo e niente arrosto


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto JB tutto fumo e niente arrosto


Per me solo il fumo....che mi sta pure bene se pakistano 
L arrosto lo lascio a free


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per me solo il fumo....che mi sta pure bene se pakistano
> L arrosto lo lascio a free


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Nulla. Era solo per fare l esempio di amore platonico non ricambiato. *Jb anzi mi da pure troppa corda....*mi desse pure qualcos altro saremmo tutti piu felici.


Ok.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok.


Cosa? Volevo lodare la tua pazienza con me capitano mio capitano


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy mi sono innamorato di te: sei intelligente, sensibile e hai 3 aforismi fantastici!
> Scherzo ovviamente... volevo solo farti i complimenti! :up:


Mettiti in fila cocco, i numeretti per simy li tengo io..sei il numero 11635260561620516065146046541.
Tsk...arrivi tu e vuoi innamorarsi di simy, LIBERAMENTE..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
C'è concorrenza.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mettiti in fila cocco, i numeretti per simy li tengo io..sei il numero 11635260561620516065146046541.
> Tsk...arrivi tu e vuoi innamorarsi di simy, LIBERAMENTE..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> C'è concorrenza.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


:scared:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


see, Oscuro sempre dietro però


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


Immagino la serenità dei due piccioncini


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*

Si in macchina....con l'impermeabile ed il pisello di fuori,ma che bella idea che vi siete fatti di oscuro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immagino la serenità dei due piccioncini


... e ogni tanto una sgasatina... giusto per non abbassare l'attenzione:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*E si*

E si certo pure a fare il coatto,con una bella canzone di nino  d'angelo no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si certo pure a fare il coatto,con una bella canzone di nino d'angelo no?


ma, oddio... hai il super-otto?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si certo pure a fare il coatto,con una bella canzone di nino d'angelo no?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
con quella macchina sei coatto a prescindere


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, oddio... hai il super-otto?


No.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> con quella macchina sei coatto a prescindere


Nè vero.....


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> see, Oscuro sempre dietro però


Oscuro sta dietro a prescindere!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro sta dietro a prescindere!!! :mrgreen:


Eccone un'altra......ma pensate sia così animale?


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra......ma pensate sia così animale?


Ma no!!! La mi par chiara che davanti non puoi avere il controllo di tutta la situazione...semplicemente dietro di te il nulla, quindi tu dietro a tutti! Ma solo per controllo e supervisione!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no!!! La mi par chiara che davanti non puoi avere il controllo di tutta la situazione...semplicemente dietro di te il nulla, quindi tu dietro a tutti! Ma solo per controllo e supervisione!


Si,in effetti sto sempre dietro...e arrivo spesso all'improvviso....


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,in effetti sto sempre dietro...e arrivo spesso all'improvviso....


Ma cazzo avvisa!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


Secondo me oscuro che segue da dietro risulta pericoloso  però...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me oscuro che segue da dietro risulta pericoloso  però...


Insomma oscuro è un porco....io che non ho mai rimediato neanche un bacio sulla guancia qui dentro....


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo avvisa!!!!


Se avviso si perde l'effetto sorpresona....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma oscuro è un porco....*io che non ho mai rimediato neanche un bacio sulla gua*ncia qui dentro....


sei falso come un gatto di plastica :condom:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> sei falso come un gatto di plastica :condom:


Vabbè....parlavo di un bacio languido....e dai.Un  bacio non asessuato.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma oscuro è un porco....io che non ho mai rimediato neanche un bacio sulla guancia qui dentro....


Ok se mai ci dovessimo incontrare ti stampo anche due baci uno per guancia


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok se mai ci dovessimo incontrare ti stampo anche due baci uno per guancia


:saggio:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok se mai ci dovessimo incontrare ti stampo anche due baci uno per guancia


Ed io per educazione due baci uno per natica.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


Pauraaaaaaa... Hai messo il medico che mi fa il referto post stampo... Sulla nuca? I due bacetti van meglio? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io per educazione due baci uno per natica.


Precisiamo però che lo fai per esclusivo tuo diletto... Io non ho una faccia da culo :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io per educazione due baci uno per natica.


Io l'ho sempre detto che ha la faccia come il culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre detto che ha la faccia come il culo.


Precisando che ho un culo bellissimo e quindi per trasposizione pensa il resto come è.. Ho specificato sopra leggibilità please... Tu piuttosto le misure?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Precisiamo però che lo fai per esclusivo tuo diletto... Io non ho una faccia da culo :rotfl:


Si e ti dico di più.Tu hai pure una gran bel sedere....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Precisando che ho un culo bellissimo e quindi per trasposizione pensa il resto come è.. Ho specificato sopra leggibilità please... Tu piuttosto le misure?


Cinquanta.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e ti dico di più.Tu hai pure una gran bel sedere....


Appunto precisavo ciò a quella fava di JB che si è messo in mezzo per paraculismo acuto con scappellamento a destra...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto precisavo ciò a quella fava di JB che si è messo in mezzo per paraculismo acuto con scappellamento a destra...


Ma io mica ho supposto fosse brutto! Che modi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto precisavo ciò a quella fava di JB che si è messo in mezzo per paraculismo acuto con scappellamento a destra...


Io percepisco il tuo bel culo,mi parla....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cinquanta.


seee... Però potrebbe tornare utile te a Messina.. Oscuro a Reggio Calabria... Risolto il dilemma del ponte sul lo stretto


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> seee... Però potrebbe tornare utile te a Messina.. Oscuro a Reggio Calabria... Risolto il dilemma del ponte tra lo stretto


Cinquanta di pantaloni, quarantaquattro di scarpe.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io percepisco il tuo bel culo,mi parla....


Addirittura! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura! :mrgreen:


Si....!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cinquanta di pantaloni, quarantaquattro di scarpe.


Vedi non leggi tutto ti avevo posto domanda specifica su altro 3 D:carneval: misure standard ok


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io mica ho supposto fosse brutto! Che modi.


 tremendo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....!


Bene


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma oscuro è un porco....io che non ho mai rimediato neanche un bacio sulla guancia qui dentro....


basta chiedere, ma intanto che ci sei...esagera nella richiesta



oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè....parlavo di un bacio languido....e dai.Un bacio non *asessuato*.


Simy amica speciale e assessuata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> basta chiedere, ma intanto che ci sei...esagera nella richiesta
> 
> 
> 
> Simy amica speciale e assessuata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma anche no


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no


Subito che precisi che Simy non è asessuata:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Subito che precisi che Simy non è asessuata:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu torna a lavorare e non fare proposte in giro di cui potresti pentirti


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy amica speciale e assessuata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che amarezza :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu torna a lavorare e non fare proposte in giro di cui potresti pentirti


Ero solo gentile con un amico che era giù di morale






P.S. SONO IN PAUSA


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che amarezza :unhappy:


E' il nostro destino


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' il nostro destino



ma il nostro guadagno dov'è?


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero solo gentile con un amico che era giù di morale
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. SONO IN PAUSA


certo che non fate un belino tutto il giorno, su al nord


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma il nostro guadagno dov'è?


il Paradiso
:angelo:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che non fate un belino tutto il giorno, su al nord



E si! non come il Liguria


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E si! non come il Liguria


se cerchi rogne,dillo pure


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il Paradiso
> :angelo:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E si! non come il Liguria


vuoi dire che liguri e romanisti........... sono senza parole............. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se cerchi rogne,dillo pure


Dunque vorrei riprendere un certo discorso....

Chiedi e ti sarà dato.

Mmmm. Visto che me lo chiedi di chiedere...io vado eh?!
Allora prima di tutto vorrei il dormedi tra domenica  e lunedì.  Solo per dormire.

Poi un cestino di nespole se fosse possibile
Vorrei inoltre "Barbie Sodoma" cosi vedo e capisco certe dinamiche

E per ultimo se puoi organizzarmi una notte di sesso violento con cara delavigne.

Grazie caro perpli <3


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

sono indecisa se sia più da abbattere perplesso sceriffo o perplesso mollicone faccina con paresi dipendente


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono indecisa se sia più da abbattere perplesso sceriffo o perplesso mollicone faccina con paresi dipendente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Niente da dire è proprio uno dei tuoi preferiti:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Niente da dire è proprio uno dei tuoi preferiti:mrgreen:


faccina di perplesso 
di spider    
del conte :carneval:
heletc


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono indecisa se sia più da abbattere perplesso sceriffo o perplesso mollicone faccina con paresi dipendente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

ultimo :bacio:master chef amoroso


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

jb...faccia di tolla:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> jb...faccia di tolla:mrgreen:


Non gli ho mai visto mettere una faccina.
È abbastanza inespressivo


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non gli ho mai visto mettere una faccina.
> È abbastanza inespressivo


ma sai che io ci avrò messo un paio di anni prima di usarle? mi pareva di essere scema e infantile poi ho capito che in effetti lo ero :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che io ci avrò messo un paio di anni prima di usarle? mi pareva di essere scema e infantile poi ho capito che in effetti lo ero :mrgreen:


Secondo me cambia tutto il senso della frase ...
Io a volte non le metto per pigrizia ma rileggendo la frase mi rendo conto che forse avrebbe avuto un effetto diverso con due faccine...
Non voglio fare economia sulle faccine


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Secondo me cambia tutto il senso della frase ...
> Io a volte non le metto per pigrizia ma rileggendo la frase mi rendo conto che forse avrebbe avuto un effetto diverso con due faccine...
> Non voglio fare economia sulle faccine


a me le faccine stanno sulle balle. L'ho detto. Ma mi rendo conto che aiutano a non fraintendere, a volte.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Secondo me cambia tutto il senso della frase ...
> Io a volte non le metto per pigrizia ma rileggendo la frase mi rendo conto che forse avrebbe avuto un effetto diverso con due faccine...
> Non voglio fare economia sulle faccine


anche se penso che le faccine che abbiamo a disposizione non siano sufficienti


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mettiti in fila cocco, i numeretti per simy li tengo io..sei il numero 11635260561620516065146046541.
> Tsk...arrivi tu e vuoi innamorarsi di simy, LIBERAMENTE..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> C'è concorrenza.


Beh...chi non gioca non vince! 
Ciao SIMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me le faccine stanno sulle balle. L'ho detto. Ma mi rendo conto che aiutano a non fraintendere, a volte.


ma da quando usi questo linguaggio inforbito?:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche se penso che le faccine che abbiamo a disposizione non siano sufficienti


Esatto! !! Piu faccine. Piu faccine. Piu faccine

Che poi si chiamano emoticon


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me le faccine stanno sulle balle. L'ho detto. Ma mi rendo conto che aiutano a non fraintendere, a volte.


:sman:io adoro le faccine


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman:io adoro le faccine


Verde


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


 sarò costretto a bucargli le gomme!


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman:io adoro le faccine


ti scappa la pipì?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me le faccine stanno sulle balle. L'ho detto. *Ma mi rendo conto che aiutano a non fraintendere, a volte.*


Ci vuole il cerebro, non le faccine a cazzo di cane.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman:io adoro le faccine


però io spiderman gay non lo capisco...quando si usa:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Verde


:carneval:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però io spiderman gay non lo capisco...quando si usa:rotfl:


bo. infatti non lo usa mai nessuno.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti scappa la pipì?



eh si, è da stamattina che bevo tisana diuretica


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh si, è da stamattina che bevo tisana diuretica


allora vai.....


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Leggo che vi siete divertiti su di me e simy... come vi permettete di prendere in giro quello che c'è tra noi?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh si, è da stamattina che bevo tisana diuretica


Fai un fioretto?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Leggo che vi siete divertiti su di me e simy... come vi permettete di prendere in giro quello che c'è tra noi?


ecco bravo, diglielo.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Leggo che vi siete divertiti su di me e simy... come vi permettete di prendere in giro quello che c'è tra noi?


fossi in te sarei preoccupato, con prof. Oscuro in giro non si sa mai..... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai un fioretto?



no, perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, perchè?


Che ne so.


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> fossi in te sarei preoccupato, con prof. Oscuro in giro non si sa mai..... :rotfl:


basta un fascio di luce per spaventarlo!


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Flambette che le ragazze di oggi non si tengono, sa? Se non fosse per noi zie che sorvegliamo e facciamo la cernita dei corteggiatori...
> *Non so mica se li faccio uscire assieme 'sti due.*
> Ecco, magari li faccio uscire accompagnati da Oscuro.
> Loro due che camminano davanti e Oscuro che li segue in macchina...


OVVIAMENTE no! Il suo turno è ancora moooooolto lontano!
Prima lo incontriamo io, te e pscuro, eventualmente...lo valutiamo, lo studiamo, lo mettiamo alla prova, poi si vede.:rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> OVVIAMENTE no! Il suo turno è ancora moooooolto lontano!
> Prima lo incontriamo io, te e pscuro, eventualmente...lo valutiamo, lo studiamo, lo mettiamo alla prova, poi si vede.:rotfl:


Non riuscirete a mettervi tra me e simy!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non riuscirete a mettervi tra me e simy!


Snoopy...ci riusciranno, rassegnati.


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Beh...chi non gioca non vince!
> Ciao SIMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


No no, quale gioco..devi solo aspettare il turno! E temo siamo pure finiti i posti a sedere, prova a vedere a 32656431km giù per il corridoio a destra. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman:io adoro le faccine


Anche iooo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non riuscirete a mettervi tra me e simy!


tu non hai mica capito, caro il mio braccobaldo. 
Simy è specie protetta.
Se passi l'esame... vediamo.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non hai mica capito, caro il mio braccobaldo.
> Simy è specie protetta.
> Se passi l'esame... vediamo.


eheheheh :mrgreen: voglio farlo anch'io l'esame con te :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Leggo che vi siete divertiti su di me e simy... come vi permettete di prendere in giro quello che c'è tra noi?


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ancora non è arrivato il tuo turno e già c'è qualcosa tra di voi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sbri, ma non gli hai detto nulla a questo pischello?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> eheheheh :mrgreen: voglio farlo anch'io l'esame con te :sonar:


oh ma che hai capito? Mica voglio fargli quell'esame lì. Mica sono la zia perversa, sono la zia spietata e crudele io.


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Non riuscirete a mettervi tra me e simy!


Illuso, ma tranquillo...non sei da solo! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Snoopy...ci riusciranno, rassegnati.


Brava! :up::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non hai mica capito, caro il mio braccobaldo.
> Simy è specie protetta.
> Se passi l'esame... vediamo.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ancora non è arrivato il tuo turno e già c'è qualcosa tra di voi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sbri, ma non gli hai detto nulla a questo pischello?


è già attenzionato, tranqui.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma che hai capito? Mica voglio fargli quell'esame lì. Mica *sono la zia perversa, sono la zia spietata e crudele io*.


ma dai, non sei capace nemmeno a dirlo :smile: non ti ci vedo in quella veste :smile:


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è già attenzionato, tranqui.


Eh ma non mi sembra...insiste parecchio! :carneval:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non hai mica capito, caro il mio braccobaldo.
> Simy è specie protetta.
> Se passi l'esame... vediamo.


Mi sa che stavolta mi do al bracconaggio! :sonar:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Mi sa che stavolta mi do al bracconaggio! :sonar:


fossi in te farei MOLTA attenzione a non passare da pseudo cacciatore a cacciato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Mi sa che stavolta mi do al bracconaggio! :sonar:


Oscuro? ci pensi tu, caro?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ma che hai capito? Mica voglio fargli quell'esame lì. Mica sono la zia perversa, sono la zia spietata e crudele io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


ahahahhhhhhhhhhhahahahhhahahah muoRo ahahahhahh


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> fossi in te farei MOLTA attenzione a non passare da pseudo cacciatore a cacciato


è il rischio del bracconaggio... ma ne vale la pena in questo caso:infermo:!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

:nclpf:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> sarò costretto a bucargli le gomme!


Ci tieni così poco alla vita?


gas ha detto:


> fossi in te sarei preoccupato, con prof. Oscuro in giro non si sa mai..... :rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non hai mica capito, caro il mio braccobaldo.
> Simy è specie protetta.
> Se passi l'esame... vediamo.





gas ha detto:


> fossi in te farei MOLTA attenzione a non passare da pseudo cacciatore a cacciato


quoto



gas ha detto:


> eheheheh :mrgreen: voglio farlo anch'io l'esame con te :sonar:


E' impegnata per i prossimi 20 anni


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :nclpf:


Simy non ti preoccupare ti aiuto io....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy non ti preoccupare ti aiuto io....


:festa:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :festa:


:up:


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy non ti preoccupare ti aiuto io....


mah.... qui quello che avrà bisogno di aiuto 6 tu.   credo che non ti abbiano spiegato che se vuoi trovarti Oscuro attaccato alla giugulare, devi fargli qualcosa all'auto,figurati cosa ti potrebbe capitare se gli tagliassi le gomme.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> :up:


:lipstick:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.... qui quello che avrà bisogno di aiuto 6 tu. credo che non ti abbiano spiegato che se vuoi trovarti Oscuro attaccato alla giugulare, devi fargli qualcosa all'auto,figurati cosa ti potrebbe capitare se gli tagliassi le gomme.


Io intanto mi figuro cosa Oscuro potrebbe fare alle maniglie della sua auto:rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :lipstick:


Simy domani vengo da te! :sonar:
...e fanculo alle pause....


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....



confermo, non sei cosi


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

la macchina è coatta però, non puoi negarlo


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....


in effetti ne esce un quadro alquanto... oscuro... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Simy domani vengo da te! :sonar:
> ...e fanculo alle pause....


pause? quali pause? 
vabbè ti aspetto..


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> confermo, non sei cosi



Guardala come cerca di recuperare terreno...
Prima passa tutto il giorno a civettare con snoopy e poi....
Ahahhahahahahahaha

Pardon


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....


Insomma...l'uomo che ogni donna vorrebbe!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pause? quali pause?
> vabbè ti aspetto..



...scrivimi l'indirizzo in privato e domani sera sono da te!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Guardala come cerca di recuperare terreno...
> Prima passa tutto il giorno a civettare con snoopy e poi....
> Ahahhahahahahahaha
> 
> Pardon


bè no, dai quello che giusto è giusto. 

la macchina però è coatta


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....


mannò, dai. 
volevamo solo spaventare braccobaldo, qui, che sta facendo il cascamorto con Simy.
chi l'ha detto poi che hai la macchina coatta?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...scrivimi l'indirizzo in privato e domani sera sono da te!


e vabbè non esageriamo, minchia manco un caffè... diretto da me.. :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> la macchina è coatta però, non puoi negarlo


E che avrebbe di coatto?il rumore?Il colore?le sinuose forme?dajie....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ...scrivimi l'indirizzo in privato e domani sera sono da te!


Che figata, però.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che avrebbe di coatto?il rumore?Il colore?le sinuose forme?dajie....


è l'insieme, meravigliosa, sinuosa, ma allo stesso tempo aggressiva e coatta


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Guardala come cerca di recuperare terreno...
> Prima passa tutto il giorno a civettare con snoopy e poi....
> Ahahhahahahahahaha
> 
> Pardon


Si...hai ragionissima....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè non esageriamo, minchia manco un caffè... diretto da me.. :unhappy:


io lo farei dormire nell'altra cameretta...


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè non esageriamo, minchia manco un caffè... diretto da me.. :unhappy:


Intendo nella zona dove sei tu!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata, però.


si si una figata vera :unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, dai.
> volevamo solo spaventare braccobaldo, qui, che sta facendo il cascamorto con Simy.
> chi l'ha detto poi che hai la macchina coatta?


Ammazza...lo vedo come si è spaventato piruli' li...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io lo farei dormire nell'altra cameretta...


quella dove dorme yuma, vero ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è l'insieme, meravigliosa, sinuosa, ma allo stesso tempo aggressiva e coatta


Ma che c'ha?! Una panda?!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Insomma...l'uomo che ogni donna vorrebbe!!! :mrgreen:


Sono un uomo distinto,aggressivo e con la faccia da stronzetto...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'ha?! Una panda?!



non posso dirlo


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un uomo distinto,aggressivo e con la faccia da stronzetto...


Appunto!


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quella dove dorme yuma, vero ?


i cani mi adorano...vedrai!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'ha?! Una panda?!


Si 4x4 però.....


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> i cani mi adorano...vedrai!


Sei veramente sfacciato!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si 4x4 però.....


Figata!!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto!


Un Fabrizio corona dei poveri....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quella dove dorme yuma, vero ?


 ci parlo io con Yuma... dormire è una parola grossa quando due occhi gialli ti fissano tutto il tempo e nella stanza si sente sommesso un ringhio di sottofondo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sta uscendo un quadro di oscuro....notevole...!Un porco,traviato,violento,legato alla sua macchina,per di più macchina coatta,ma io non sono questo.....e la mia macchina non è coatta....e non piscio sulle maniglie delle auto da più di qualche anno....




L'uomo che tutte le donne vorrebbero


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un Fabrizio corona dei poveri....


No...io l'ho capito...è Corona che è un oscuro dei poveri! E' palese ed evidente ormai!


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci parlo io con Yuma... dormire è una parola grossa quando due occhi gialli ti fissano tutto il tempo e nella stanza si sente sommesso un ringhio di sottofondo


ho "domato" di peggio!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No...io l'ho capito...è Corona che è un oscuro dei poveri! E' palese ed evidente ormai!


E si....che bella somiglianza.....che culo!Però è vero...alle donne gli stronzi piacciono...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'uomo che tutte le donne vorrebbero


E nessuna si scopa.....che culo...


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Ciao a tutti, ci sentiamo più tardi. 
Vi lascio a divertirvi alle mie spalle!  
CIAO SIMYYYYYYYYY! 
Non ti preoccupare scherzo... o no?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

non posso ridere, sapevatelo, sto in ufficio col capo e l'avvocato... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ci sentiamo più tardi.
> Vi lascio a divertirvi alle mie spalle!
> CIAO SIMYYYYYYYYY!
> Non ti preoccupare scherzo... o no?


ciao caro :bacio:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



snoopy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ci sentiamo più tardi.
> Vi lascio a divertirvi alle mie spalle!
> CIAO SIMYYYYYYYYY!
> Non ti preoccupare scherzo... o no?


Tranquillo controllo io alle tue spalle....:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo controllo io alle tue spalle....:up:



:risata:

io ti adoro, :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> io ti adoro, :mrgreen:


SI certo..........ho letto.......!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI certo..........ho letto.......!



anche io ho letto che sono asessuata


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> anche io ho letto che sono asessuata


Embè?Io sono un uomo di principio,ho rispetto per le amiche,non mi sembra corretto chiedere il culo ad un'amica,dovresti essere ammirata.Ma insomma che volete voi donne?l'amico?l'amico speciale?una pecora?e allora siate esplicite.Tutte timidone.....XDAllora coraggio tirate fuori la troia che in voi....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ho "domato" di peggio!


come no. Snoopy ti presento Yuma
Peccato per il tipo, era simpatico.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Si ok tu ci provi va bene. Ma scusa la domanda...scopate o no? 
Pervhe secondo me non è proprio la tattica giusta.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ok tu ci provi va bene. Ma scusa la domanda...scopate o no?
> Pervhe secondo me non è proprio la tattica giusta.....


non è che hai sbagliato 3d?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è che hai sbagliato 3d?


No. Se io volessi farmi a tutti i costi una bip con un altro...da un anno e mezzo.......se quello tentasse approcci invasivi cosi io mi infastidirei parecchio...

Oh...è un opinione.....
Se voglio essere scopata cosi dal mio compagno non mi faccio l amante per arrivare a quel punto...
A me questi sembrano giochini...
Non si ripara un quasi tradimento a colpi di cazzo. .eh...scusate....
Magari lei cerca incosciamente altro...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Oddio si.scusate...vabbe mi ritiro in dignitosa mente


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oddio si.scusate...vabbe mi ritiro in dignitosa mente


ahahaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhahahhahahahahhahahhhhah odddio, vado a ridere in bagno...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oddio si.scusate...vabbe mi ritiro in dignitosa mente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma infatti non capivo che ci provava e chi doveva scopare chi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei unica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oddio si.scusate...vabbe mi ritiro in dignitosa mente



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un mito....non capivo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un mito....non capivo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pure io, non capivo se diceva a me e te, o me e snoopy... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> pure io, non capivo se diceva a me e te, o me e snoopy... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Miss è unica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ok tu ci provi va bene. Ma scusa la domanda...scopate o no?
> Pervhe secondo me non è proprio la tattica giusta.....


E questo entra di diritto nella top five dei post dell'anno


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss è unica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> E questo entra di diritto nella top five dei post dell'anno


:risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io, non capivo se diceva a me e te, o me e snoopy... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io mi immagino quando torna Snoopy domani:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi immagino quando torna Snoopy domani:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

*yuma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci parlo io con Yuma... dormire è una parola grossa quando due occhi gialli ti fissano tutto il tempo e nella stanza si sente sommesso un ringhio di sottofondo


si innamorerebbe subito di me!


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si ok tu ci provi va bene. Ma scusa la domanda...scopate o no?
> Pervhe secondo me non è proprio la tattica giusta.....


??? non esageriamo... pensavo di farmi quasi 300 km per andare a conoscere una ragazza di cui non so niente ma non alziamo troppo le aspettative...


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ahhahahaha
MISS SEI TROPPO SIMPATICA E POI TI CHIAMI COME LA MIA GATTA! 
:sorriso:


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ??? non esageriamo... pensavo di farmi quasi 300 km per andare a conoscere una ragazza di cui non so niente ma non alziamo troppo le aspettative...



Lascia perdere,  le storie a distanza vanno quasi sempre a fnire male. Pascola in zona.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ahhahahaha
> MISS SEI TROPPO SIMPATICA E POI TI CHIAMI COME LA MIA GATTA!
> :sorriso:



Cercherò di parlare con zia sbri a tuo favore....


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lascia perdere,  le storie a distanza vanno quasi sempre a fnire male. Pascola in zona.


ipoteticamente parlando ... la passione non ha tempo


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> ipoteticamente parlando ... la passione non ha tempo



Non solo, si prestano ancora di più ai tradimenti, io ero spesso via, mio marito aveva campo libero e casa a disposizione.

Meglio non rendere la vita facile agli altri.


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, si prestano ancora di più ai tradimenti, io ero spesso via, mio marito aveva campo libero e casa a disposizione.
> 
> Meglio non rendere la vita facile agli altri.


Tu stai parlando di amore, io sto parlando di passione... quella che non significa sesso ma emozioni autentiche come amicizia, feeling, condividere una follia e piacere di stare insieme... 
Questo solo pour parler.... 
Ciao Simyyy! ;-)


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

ciao caro! che ci fai online a quest'ora?


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro! che ci fai online a quest'ora?


Ciao cara. Cercavo te!


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

tu che fai?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> tu che fai?


leggevo qualcosa qua e la... ma tra poco me ne vado a nanna. sono andata a correre e sono distrutta


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> leggevo qualcosa qua e la... ma tra poco me ne vado a nanna. sono andata a correre e sono distrutta


si anch'io sono già a letto. Buonanotte! :kiss:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> si anch'io sono già a letto. Buonanotte! :kiss:


buonanotte anche a te :kiss:


----------



## snoopy (15 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> buonanotte anche a te :kiss:


:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Ma scambiarvi teneri pm, no?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scambiarvi teneri pm, no?


e perchè?


----------



## lolapal (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scambiarvi teneri pm, no?


Sei sempre il solito burbero! Ma lasciali stare, no? Sei invidioso?
Dai, facciamo così:

Buongiorno Clint! :bacissimo: Abbasseresti la pistola? Sai, m'inquieta un po'... non mi fa rilassare le labbra e i miei baci risultano un po' tesi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei sempre il solito burbero! Ma lasciali stare, no? Sei invidioso?
> Dai, facciamo così:
> 
> Buongiorno Clint! :bacissimo: Abbasseresti la pistola? Sai, m'inquieta un po'... non mi fa rilassare le labbra e i miei baci risultano un po' tesi... :mrgreen:


La pistola rimane alta e puntata.


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

*BUONGIORNO!*

BUONGIORNO SIMY!!!!! 


[video=youtube;y6Sxv-sUYtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM[/video]


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Buongiorno Snoopy :mrgreen:
sorry ma dal lavoro non vedo i video... mi dici che video hai messo?


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Snoopy :mrgreen:
> sorry ma dal lavoro non vedo i video... mi dici che video hai messo?


[h=1]Pharrell Williams - Happy[/h]:sman:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> *Pharrell Williams - Happy*
> 
> :sman:


c'è anche Spider Man che balla?


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è anche Spider Man che balla?


Quello sono io io che ballo... )))
balli con me?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Comunque io e Free abbiamo di gran lunga molta più classe.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Quello sono io io che ballo... )))
> balli con me?


sai ballare caraibico?


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sai ballare caraibico?


un po'.... in passato ho fatto salsa


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque io e Free abbiamo di gran lunga molta più classe.


ovvio, siete più "anziani" e avete più esperienza, noi siamo due anime candide e pure


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Suggerimento per Snoopy...


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

:sman::sman:
concedimi questo ballo poi ci sentiamo più tardi. Kiss


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, siete più "anziani" e avete più esperienza, noi siamo due anime candide, *eppure... *


Così suona meglio.


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Suggerimento per Snoopy...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8570



 Ok!


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così suona meglio.



se lo dici tu:blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se lo dici tu:blank:


Eh oh. A me Snoopy pare ci metta tanto entusiamo.


----------



## lolapal (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La pistola rimane alta e puntata.


...e allora di che ti lamenti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Maggio 2014)

snoopy ha detto:


> Come faccio a capire se non sto metabolizzando?


Se ti allontani da una storia sofferta senza fartene una ragione, la ragione ti raggiunge nel momento meno opportuno e ti colpisce doppiamente. Ma è anche vero che in determinate situazioni la ragione poteva già maturata e quasi i marcita e quindi sarebbe stato più che sano allontanarsi dai cadaveri


----------



## snoopy (16 Maggio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se ti allontani da una storia sofferta senza fartene una ragione, la ragione ti raggiunge nel momento meno opportuno e ti colpisce doppiamente. Ma è anche vero che in determinate situazioni la ragione poteva già maturata e quasi i marcita e quindi sarebbe stato più che sano allontanarsi dai cadaveri


:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se ti allontani da una storia sofferta senza fartene una ragione, la ragione ti raggiunge nel momento meno opportuno e ti colpisce doppiamente. Ma è anche vero che in determinate situazioni la ragione poteva già maturata e quasi i marcita e quindi sarebbe stato più che sano allontanarsi dai cadaveri


:carneval:


----------

